# You need a MOISTURE-DRENCHED Pre-Poo?!!



## Nasdaq_Diva (Nov 22, 2010)

Check this out!

I get weekly emails from the woman who helped me transform my hair. Ms.  Chicoro. A few weeks back she sent the following recipe. I didn't get  around to applying it until now. I wish I hadn't waited so long. My hair  is extremely moisturized! It's been about 5-6hrs since I first applied this and my hair is still super moist! I can't even begin to describe how awesome my hair feels. I dont think it's EVER felt this good..

I followed this recipe to the tee. I had a  little extra aloe vera juice left over (im' APL) Just wanted to share!

A pre-poo or pre-shampoo is a good first step for combating dry, crunchy hair. I would like to go into more detail for you.
*
Ingredients you will need:*

In a bowl mix

*· ½ cup of aloe vera juice or whole leaf aloe vera

· 1-2 tablespoons of your favorite oil (wheat germ, olive, safflower, walnut etc)* 

In a separate Bowl melt

*· Food grade coconut oil (1/4 cup)

· Sit the bottle or jar in hot water- do not put in microwave or on the stove!* 
Remember, everyone's hair has different needs. You may need more or less  of this mixture. Or, your hair may not like this at all. None of these  will irrevocably change your hair. Thus, you just need to wash out the  mixture if your hair doesn't like it. 

1. Using your fingers, separate your hair into 4- 8 sections. If your  hair is caked with hard product, rinse your hair first. Gently handle  the first section. First, smooth the hair in a downward direction. You  are just trying to make sure that all the hair is going in one  direction. You don't need to completely detangle the hair at this point.  

2. Dip your hair in the bowl of aloe vera and oil or cup your hands in  the mixture and transfer it to the section onto your hair. Work it  through. Get the aloe vera/oil mix into your hair from root to tip. Make  sure it is moist throughout the sectioned hair. If your hair is long  enough, twist it and wrap it around like a bantu knot. If it is not, try  to twist it and move it out the way. Repeat until you have done this to  each section. 

3. You should have a head full of aloe vera mixed with oil twisted  sections. Go back to the first twist you did. Undo it, pour the liquid  coconut oil in your hand and work through the section. Re-twist it and  repeat on whole head. Place a plastic shower cap on your head for 15-60  minutes. Your moisturizing pre-poo is complete! 

This is the first step in adding moisture to your dry, thirsty hair.

Beautify Bit By Bit: Would You Like to Learn How to Gain and Retain Length on Your Afro Textured Hair?

eta: Sorry no pics..my cam phone sucks


----------



## havilland (Nov 22, 2010)

sounds yummy.......


----------



## TwistNMx (Nov 22, 2010)

This is great.  This is how (with a few additions), I make my own shampoo.  My twists just love the moisture.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Nov 22, 2010)

havilland said:


> sounds yummy.......


OMG hun, you have no idea. I've been natural 7yrs now..my hair has NEVA..yes I said NEVA felt this good


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Nov 22, 2010)

TwistNMx said:


> This is great.  This is how (with a few additions), I make my own shampoo.  My twists just love the moisture.


what are those additions? i'd love to make my own shampoo, since my hair doesn't get along with those of the commercial variety.

this sounds great, and i have all of these. i hope i remember this the next time i go to wash my hair!


----------



## che1219 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks, I'm going to try this when I do my hair this week.


----------



## Lady_q_tee (Nov 22, 2010)

Ive ordered some aloe vera juice today, so when it comes im DEFO trying this!!! Thanks!


----------



## TwistNMx (Nov 22, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> what are those additions? i'd love to make my own shampoo, since my hair doesn't get along with those of the commercial variety.
> 
> this sounds great, and i have all of these. i hope i remember this the next time i go to wash my hair!


 
In addition to the wheatgerm oil, I use my favorite conditioner (Trader Joes Nourish Hair), along with avocado oil and sometimes a bit of morroccan (sp). oil.  
Sometimes I may add a few essential oils for fragrance like lavender or rose absolute.  And sometimes I use rosemary oil for stimulation.  But I'm thinking of adding it as a tea in the future.
I know that's a lot. HTH


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Nov 22, 2010)

will be trying this friday   thanks doll!


----------



## halee_J (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm subbed her newsletter as well, I remember reading this. Thanks for the review! Your results sound awesome  I have AVJ in my fridge, I may mix some with my usual rice bran oil next wash.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 22, 2010)

Thx for the review -- I'm subbed to her newsletter but haven't tried this yet; I might give this a try soon.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm so late. I didn't know that she had a newsletter, but a variation of that recipe (if not that exact one) is in her book.  I was just reading through it last night.


----------



## Bigmommah (Nov 22, 2010)

I can't wait to try this. Thanks!


----------



## soonergirl (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks cant wait to try this!!


----------



## Jas123 (Nov 22, 2010)

i'll try it this weekend... i already have all the ingredients... and my hir adores moisture!


----------



## FearfullyMade (Nov 23, 2010)

This sounds so moisturizing, I already have all these ingredients, I think I'll try this out this week  Thanks for sharing


----------



## FoxyMoxie (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks OP! I will be using this soon.


----------



## magviv (Nov 23, 2010)

halee_J said:


> I'm subbed her newsletter as well, I remember reading this. Thanks for the review! Your results sound awesome  I have AVJ in my fridge, I may mix some with my usual rice bran oil next wash.


 
Halee J,
Do you have the link to her newsletter? I'd like to subscribe.

ETA:  I just found her website!


----------



## Ltown (Nov 23, 2010)

I have all of these in stock; off to mix! thanks!


----------



## beauti (Nov 23, 2010)

*thanks for sharing! do you rinse then apply your 'poo or do you 'poo with the mixture in your hair? *


----------



## choctaw (Nov 23, 2010)

nice ... sounds like a good treat for hair pre or post henna. thanks for sharing


----------



## winona (Nov 23, 2010)

Beautify Bit By Bit: Would You Like to Learn How to Gain and Retain Length on Your Afro Textured Hair?

I just found this ladies.  To subscribe to her bi-weekly emails check it out


----------



## make_me_over (Nov 23, 2010)

I'll be trying this today, thanx 4 sharing!


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info I get her Newsletter but I don't remember this one.. I have all the ingredients already in my house.. I got a big jug of Aloe Vera Juice from Sams club.. I think I will also order her book.. I really been wanting to read her book also..


----------



## MA2010 (Nov 23, 2010)

This sounds real good. Even better since I have all the ingredients to try it


----------



## Janet' (Nov 23, 2010)

Ms.Chicoro's hair  Thanks for this OP, I will try it before washing tonight!


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Nov 23, 2010)

I'll use this for my pre-poo in a few minutes. Thanks, OP!


----------



## MRJ1972 (Nov 23, 2010)

I's might have to try this


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Nov 23, 2010)

beauti said:


> *thanks for sharing! do you rinse then apply your 'poo or do you 'poo with the mixture in your hair? *



I rinsed my hair for like 2min before using my Swastik Shikakai poo bar. I ended up having to lather 3-4x because there was still so much 'moisture' left. 

Waking up this morning, my hair still feels great!


----------



## brownbean96 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks O.P.


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Nov 23, 2010)

Can't wait to try this. Thanks


----------



## davisbr88 (Nov 23, 2010)

Have this on my head now! Rinsing out in another 30 minutes.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Nov 23, 2010)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> I rinsed my hair for like 2min before using my Swastik Shikakai poo bar. I ended up having to lather 3-4x because there was still so much 'moisture' left.
> 
> Waking up this morning, my hair still feels great!




is this the kimmay pre-poo????

maybe  that's where kim read it


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Nov 23, 2010)

Maybe this is a krazy question but why not put the coconut oil with the aloe vera+oil mix?  Is the time lapse to allow the aloe vera to saturate longer?


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Nov 23, 2010)

thecurlycamshow said:


> Maybe this is a krazy question but why not put the coconut oil with the aloe vera+oil mix?  Is the time lapse to allow the aloe vera to saturate longer?



No, not a crazy question. i was wondering the same thing. I will say that when I went back to the first twist the time had allowed that aloe vera to soak into my hair strands. I'm going to ask Chicoro why she doens't mix them all together.


----------



## davisbr88 (Nov 23, 2010)

^^ Co-sign.
When I just did it, the mixture was sort of just sitting there but when I got back to it to add the oil, it had definitely soaked in.


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Nov 23, 2010)

Thank you for asking


----------



## davisbr88 (Nov 23, 2010)

Meh... didn't do anything for me.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Nov 23, 2010)

Just finished - love it! 
I used grapeseed oil with the aloe vera juice.
I left the mixture on for at least an hour. I didn't shampoo, just co-washed.

I'll be using this once a week from now on


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Nov 23, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Meh... didn't do anything for me.


How long you leave it in for? Which oil did you use?

Sorry it didn't work out for you. But, like she said it won't be perfection for everyone. Does your hair like aloe vera? This is my first time really using it on my hair.


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Nov 23, 2010)

Oooo this sounds good


----------



## davisbr88 (Nov 23, 2010)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> How long you leave it in for? Which oil did you use?



I left it in a little over an hour and I used camellia seed oil. I love that oil, so I don't think that's what it was! I also like aloe vera in products but I've never used it sort of "straight-up." Maybe that's what it was?


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Nov 23, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> I left it in a little over an hour and I used camellia seed oil. I love that oil, so I don't think that's what it was! I also like aloe vera in products but I've never used it sort of "straight-up." Maybe that's what it was?



What did you cleanse your hair with afterwards? 

Each time I lathered up my hair w/  my poo bar my hair felt better and better. I then did a quick co-wash and then added my leave in (kimmay). I noticed while applying my leave in that I didn't get quite all the pre-poo out of my hair either. So, that may have something do with how awesome it all feels too.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Nov 23, 2010)

westNDNbeauty said:


> will be trying this friday  thanks doll!


 
vlog ur results please!

I want to try this too! I guess I will buy some aloe vera juice when I go out today, since Im not really supposed to be buying anything!


----------



## davisbr88 (Nov 23, 2010)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> What did you cleanse your hair with afterwards?
> 
> Each time I lathered up my hair w/  my poo bar my hair felt better and better. I then did a quick co-wash and then added my leave in (kimmay). I noticed while applying my leave in that I didn't get quite all the pre-poo out of my hair either. So, that may have something do with how awesome it all feels too.



Washed with donna marie superlatherlicious and conditioned with skala aloe vera conditioner. When I was rinsing it in the first place, my hair didn't feel all that great. I don't know why it didn't work. 
I guess my hair doesn't like aloe vera juice straight up.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Nov 23, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Washed with donna marie superlatherlicious and conditioned with skala aloe vera conditioner. When I was rinsing it in the first place, my hair didn't feel all that great. I don't know why it didn't work.
> I guess my hair doesn't like aloe vera juice straight up.



Yeah ur hair sucks 

(of course I'm joking. I hope you find something that gives you super awesome results since this didn't make the cut for you)


----------



## davisbr88 (Nov 23, 2010)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> Yeah ur hair sucks
> 
> (of course I'm joking. I hope you find something that gives you super awesome results since this didn't make the cut for you)




I literally laughed out loud at that!
And yeah, I'm happy it's working for some ladies. 
Hey, I already had the ingredients and my avj was collecting dust anyway, so it didn't hurt to try. 
Thanks for sharing! I hope it works on someone who has less sucky hair!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 23, 2010)

LadyMacgyver said:


> Thanks for the info I get her Newsletter but I don't remember this one.. I have all the ingredients already in my house.. I got a big jug of Aloe Vera Juice from Sams club.. I think I will also order her book.. I really been wanting to read her book also..



ooh are you serious?! i'm gonna give my boss some money and tell him next time he make a trip to Sam's to get me some juice.  i'm serious too.

i love all of chicoro's tips. i want to try this one cuz i am going back to shampooing every wash. my po scalp is screaming out for it. ♥


----------



## Platinum (Nov 24, 2010)

Great info! Thanks for sharing OP. I'm going to try this soon!


----------



## winnettag (Nov 24, 2010)

Subscribing...I need all the moisture I can get!


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Nov 24, 2010)

thecurlycamshow said:


> Maybe this is a krazy question but why not put the coconut oil with the aloe vera+oil mix?  Is the time lapse to allow the aloe vera to saturate longer?


@thecurlycamshow, 

*I asked her and this is her response:*

I  mix aloe vera, oil and glycerin together. I use about 1 cup of aloe  vera and 1/8 cup of oil and 1/8 cup of glycerine. This is what I  consider basically my water based product. (I don't use olive oil too  much anymore. I prefer sunflower, a...vocado, walnut or safflower. )

If  I am doing a pretreatment, I put this on dirty hair. Then  I let that  soak in for about 5-20 minutes. Next, I place my liquid coconut oil on  my hair. 

When I mix these particular ingredients all together,  then I usually get greasy hair. This way, it optimizes the moisture I  receive on my hair. The aloe mix provides the moisture and then the  coconut oil by itself provides lubrication without leaving my hair  greasy and hard.

For protecting my hair, after I wash, I use the  same aloe vera mix. That is the moisture as aloe is water based. Then, I  put either unpetroleum jelly on top of that or petroleum jelly. 

This  is what I prefer. Do an experiment. Mix aloe vera, a bit of oil,  glycerine and lots of melted coconut oil and put it on dry hair. 

Then  go to another section. Do it the way I suggested in layers. If your  hair feels the same and see what results you get. For me, doing an aloe  mix FIRST, then putting on coconut oil gives my hair a better result. It  is not the only way to do things, though.


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm gonna try this on my wash day. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 24, 2010)

I am subbed to her newsletters as well but I have not yet tried this recipe. I may give it a whirl, next wash. I already have all the ingredients.


----------



## Barbara (Nov 24, 2010)

I have all these ingredients. This will be a good way to get rid of them. I'm deep conditioning my hair now. I guess I'll try this experiment during my next wash.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sounds perfect!  My hair loves the Kimmaytube leave-in and this pre-poo sounds luscious.  I'm deep conditioning now, wish I had seen then 30 minutes earlier.  I just signed up for her email newsletter.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 24, 2010)

Ok...just got around to washing my hair today...The concoction is on my head as we speak!


ETA: My hair came out so moisturized that I didn't have to deep condition after my wash!!!!! Thanks Nasdaq Diva!!!!


----------



## winona (Nov 25, 2010)

I got this prepoo on right now.  Next time I am going to use spray bottle of aloe vera step and color app bottle for coconut oil step.  i believe this will make it a alot less messy  Off to cook some collards.  Happy Thanksgiving ladies


----------



## make_me_over (Nov 25, 2010)

I tried this pre poo on my hair tuesday night. I fell asleep so this concoction stayed in my hair all night. I jumped in the shower to wash my hair the next day. It wasn't until I started rinsing it out that I realized how wonderfully moist & soft my hair was. I was really surprised because my hair had been in twist for a month and it was super dry the day before. I was in such disbelief that I got out of the shower, squeegeed the bathroom mirror, to take closer look. I had to see it with my own eyes. This one is definitely a keeper for me. The best thing is that these are items that I always have in the house so I can do this pre poo any time or ALL the time. 

SN: My added oil was avocado...


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Nov 25, 2010)

winona said:


> I got this prepoo on right now.* Next time I am going to use spray bottle of aloe vera step and color app bottle for coconut oil step.* i believe this will make it a alot less messy Off to cook some collards. Happy Thanksgiving ladies


 
Good idea - I'll do it this way next time, too


----------



## jamaica68 (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks Nasdaq Diva, I will definitely try it this weekend after shopping.


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Nov 27, 2010)

I finally tried it.. I didn't shampoo because at the time I couldn't find any in the house.  I co-washed and my hair still turned out good.  In her news letter she also suggest what to do with your shampoo if it has SLS in them to still give your hair that moisture rich feeling.. I think she has 4 steps to moisture drench hair.. After I rinse my hair out I could tell how soft it felt.  I co-wash and added oil to my conditioner and my hair felt extra soft.  I then DC with Steam and I am using the banding method to dry my hair and my hair never felt this soft and moisturized.  I used a leave in with aloe vera, rosemary oil, castor oil and I forgot my glycerine I sprayed that on b4 I used the banding method.


----------



## brownbean96 (Nov 29, 2010)

Tried it this weekend and it was a total hit. Melted my kinks that were the result of a week old rodset, like butter. Thanks again OP. I plan on subbing to her newsletter to find the rest of the steps to moisturized hair.


----------



## jamaica68 (Nov 29, 2010)

I tried it this weekend as well, my hair feels FABULOUS!!!!


----------



## Adonia1987 (Nov 29, 2010)

So..I tried this today. I didn't use it as a prepoo. I used it after I shampooed. I used 1/2 cup of AVJ, 1 tbsp of grapeseed Oil, and 1 tbsp of glycerin. I kept it for about 3 hours and co-washed with WEN. 
My hair feels amazing! 
My hair has been feeling a litTle dry since I took a sew in out about 2 months ago. After this treatment, my hair is back sooo soft! 
I used KBB hair milk and sealed with Curls oil. Now my hair is air drying in twists. Thanks Nasdaq_Diva for posting this. I also love Chicoro and for some reason knew that this would work on my hair! AMAZING!
________
MARIJUANA VAPORIZERS


----------



## winnettag (Nov 30, 2010)

Any other updates?


----------



## Honi (Nov 30, 2010)

Anyone try this on 4b hair?  It sounds yummy!


----------



## winona (Nov 30, 2010)

I have 4b mostly and I really liked it


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm going to try this on my daughter (4b) and myself (4a) this weekend!


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Nov 30, 2010)

JayAnn0513 said:


> I'm going to try this on my daughter (4b) and myself (4a) this weekend!


Can't wait to hear you twos results.

I just put some WGO and AVJ in my spray bottle. Gonna apply this pre-poo right now. 

eta: for future reference, I'm going to make sure my EVCO is melted. I applied it in solid form (melted in hands first) to my hair. I didn't feel the 'melt like buttah' like I had the first time I used it. It still felt good..but not like WOW! Oh well, still have a little more time left before I wash this out.


----------



## lovelexi (Nov 30, 2010)

I tried it...it was ok. Then again I did a protein treatment so my hair wasnt going to be as soft as usual. I'm making this a staple in my regimen so I'll come back with more updates.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 30, 2010)

I have this prepoo on right now, since 5:15 pm. It made detangling my 2 weeks old braids a breeze. If this works out like I hope, I will add this to my regimen using a spray bottle for the aloe/oil mix and a different bottle for the coconut oil.

I used whole leaf aloe vera juice and jojoba oil and then coconut oil, eyeballed it all.



winona said:


> I got this prepoo on right now. Next time I am going to use spray bottle of aloe vera step and color app bottle for coconut oil step. i believe this will make it a alot less messy Off to cook some collards. Happy Thanksgiving ladies


----------



## virtuenow (Nov 30, 2010)

What kind of oil are you all using w/the aloe vera juice?  Anyone using castor oil?


----------



## TheGlamorousLife (Nov 30, 2010)

...........
for later


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Nov 30, 2010)

virtuenow said:


> What kind of oil are you all using w/the aloe vera juice?  Anyone using castor oil?


  Today is my 2nd time doing this treatment. Both times I've used WGO (wheat germ oil) along with the aloe vera juice. 

I think castor could work. Does your hair respond well to it?


----------



## Quita3514 (Dec 1, 2010)

I think I will try this even though I don't prepoo often www.startinfromsquareone.blogspot.com


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Dec 1, 2010)

I am going to try this as a DC, my hair really likes aloevera juice or gel. I am probably going to use hemp seed oil and avocado oil in the place of coconut oil because it is a great smoother and softner.

I will post back when I do.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Dec 2, 2010)

Loved this!!! My hair was more moisturized than I've ever felt. In fact, after sitting under the dryer in 10 flexirods for 40 minutes, my hair was *not *dry. I had only rollerset the ends of my braid and curl style. I had to sit for 30 additional minutes. I am not sure what this prepoo did but my hair usually takes only 35 minutes to dry.

Braid and Curl - second attempt album | RegsWife | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Dec 2, 2010)

naturalmanenyc said:


> Loved this!!!  My hair was more moisturized than I've ever felt.  In fact, after sitting under the dryer in 10 flexirods for 40 minutes, my hair was *not *dry.  I had only rollerset the ends of my braid and curl style.  I had to sit for 30 additional minutes.  I am not sure what this prepoo did but my hair usually takes on 35 minutes to dry.
> 
> Braid and Curl - second attempt album | RegsWife | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.



 I told you! I've been natural 7yrs and my hair has NEVA felt like this! Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Dec 2, 2010)

lovelexi said:


> I tried it...it was ok. Then again I did a protein treatment so my hair wasnt going to be as soft as usual. I'm making this a staple in my regimen so I'll come back with more updates.



Sorry it didn't work as well as you'd hope. Maybe next time check it out without doing a protein treatment. Its very moisturizing.


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Dec 2, 2010)

winona said:


> Beautify Bit By Bit: Would You Like to Learn How to Gain and Retain Length on Your Afro Textured Hair?
> 
> I just found this ladies.  To subscribe to her bi-weekly emails check it out



is this chicocro??? if so she is a member in here. She's got the nice hair I ever seen. She made me realize how incredibly beautiful our hair can be if well taken care of.


----------



## winona (Dec 2, 2010)

BlackHairDiva said:


> is this chicocro??? if so she is a member in here. She's got the nice hair I ever seen. She made me realize how incredibly beautiful our hair can be if well taken care of.



Yep this is Chicoro  She is the absolute sweetest person  Very beautiful inside and out


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Dec 2, 2010)

BlackHairDiva said:


> is this chicocro??? if so she is a member in here. She's got the nice hair I ever seen. She made me realize how incredibly beautiful our hair can be if well taken care of.



Chicoro is such a wonderful woman. She's the entire reason I decided to stop lurking and decided to pay the subscription fee.  She made me believe my hair could grow longer than I'd ever imaged or previously thought possible. Because of her, I decided on the baggy method as my retention strategy. I baggied my hair every day in a bun for over a year.

For those that have never seen her hair, here's her fotki: Hair Care | Chicoro | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 2, 2010)

I tried this last night and it was AMAZING-
I actually slept in it and washed this morning.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SimJam (Dec 2, 2010)

I also tried and my hair loved it. used Wheat germ oil

also I applied the aloevera and wheat germ oil with a spray bottle b/c the oil kept settling to the top and my hair isnt long enough to "dunk" into the mixture

only thing is that my hair was a bit too oily after, I only cowashed after so that may have been the problem


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm using this tonight!!!


----------



## divachyk (Dec 3, 2010)

.....................


----------



## divachyk (Dec 4, 2010)

bumping..........

 Ladies, did you find your aloe/oil mix to be very messy and running all  of the place or did I apply to much of it?

I have the mixture on my hair and my hair doesn't feel soft yet. It's  only been about 10 minutes since I've had it on but just curious to know  what to expect that magical moment. At what point did you have  noticeably soft hair? with the pre-poo on, while shampooing or after  shampooing.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Dec 4, 2010)

divachyk said:


> bumping..........
> 
> Ladies, did you find your aloe/oil mix to be very messy and running all  of the place or did I apply to much of it?
> 
> I have the mixture on my hair and my hair doesn't feel soft yet. It's  only been about 10 minutes since I've had it on but just curious to know  what to expect that magical moment. At what point did you have  noticeably soft hair? with the pre-poo on, while shampooing or after  shampooing.



Yes, the aloe/oil mix is runny. I applied in sections. Once I did the entire head in aloe/oil mix, I came back to 1st section an applied the evco. By that time, the aloe/oil had soaked in. Felt really good.

Afterwards I cover my head in plastic cap for 1hr. When I used my poo bar, I had to lather like 3x to get the bulk of the oily mix out of my hair, but it felt amazing


----------



## jamaica68 (Dec 4, 2010)

I am doing this again today and mixing avj w/ wheat germ oil; about to melt my coconut oil now, I can't wait.  

@ divachyk, yes its very runny and I felt a difference after I shampooed.


----------



## ladysaraii (Dec 4, 2010)

I used it and I liked it.  It wasn't as greasy on my skin, but it did run down the sides of my face a bit.

Overall, I really liked it and I'll continue using it from now on.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Dec 5, 2010)

All I can say is....

"This heah is money right chere!!!"  

When I tell you that the fro is so happy it's doing a little dance, I'm not even joking. This is DEFINITELY a keeper.


----------



## shae101s (Dec 5, 2010)

So I just had to come back and say..I tried this with castor oil and the aloe vera juice...and my my! My hair LOVED it! It was drenched alright..drenched in some serious moisture. My hair felt soft and looked awesome!
Afterwards I just did a non-sulfate shampoo (because castor oil on my hair tends to be a bit much)..then did a 5 minute boost with a conditioner. My hair felt fabulous!!


----------



## virtuenow (Dec 5, 2010)

Well I'm excited about this mix and will be incorporating it into my regimen.  I did it with the castor oil and it felt very moisturizing.  I just bought some squeeze bottles (color applicator) and funnels to apply it more eaisily since I will be doing on a regular.  This may be the missing step I need in my moisture "rich" pursuit (thanks op!).


----------



## dlove (Dec 5, 2010)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> Yes, the aloe/oil mix is runny. I applied in sections. Once I did the entire head in aloe/oil mix, I came back to 1st section an applied the evco. By that time, the aloe/oil had soaked in. Felt really good.
> 
> Afterwards I cover my head in plastic cap for 1hr. When I used my poo bar, I had to lather like 3x to get the bulk of the oily mix out of my hair, but it felt amazing


 
Thanks for this...Did you use glycerin?


----------



## divachyk (Dec 5, 2010)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> Yes, the aloe/oil mix is runny. I applied in sections. Once I did the entire head in aloe/oil mix, I came back to 1st section an applied the evco. By that time, the aloe/oil had soaked in. Felt really good.
> 
> Afterwards I cover my head in plastic cap for 1hr. When I used my poo bar, I had to lather like 3x to get the bulk of the oily mix out of my hair, but it felt amazing


When I shampooed (V05 MM), my hair still felt soft but in hindsight, I think it felt super soft because I still had some aloe/oil mixture in my hair. I DC with AOWC and 1tbsp of hempseed, evoo, avocado oil and Roux PC. My hair was luscioiusly soft after I rinsed. Leave ins- KCKT and sealed with avacado oil. 

Fast forward 24 hours: My is oily. Perhaps not rinsing out all of the aloe/oil mixture, coupled with the oil in my DC, then moisturizing and sealing with more oil just made for a greasy head. Don't get me wrong, my hair feels good....I think I just need to ensure I remove more of the aloe/oil mix before DC.


----------



## Malaika1 (Dec 5, 2010)

The more moisture the better!


----------



## mstk (Dec 5, 2010)

I tried it with hemp seed oil and aloe vera gel (I didn't have any juice). I think the recipe might be too much for my SL-APL hair. My hair feels like I deep conditioned (but I didn't). If I try it again (probably), I'll try making 1/2 of the recipe.


----------



## ladysaraii (Dec 5, 2010)

^^^ I used gel instead of juice.  I think it would be a bit better in the runniness department


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Dec 5, 2010)

dlove said:


> Thanks for this...Did you use glycerin?


 No, I don't have any. I may try to add some of that in the summer though. 



divachyk said:


> When I shampooed (V05 MM), my hair still felt soft but in hindsight, I think it felt super soft because I still had some aloe/oil mixture in my hair. I DC with AOWC and 1tbsp of hempseed, evoo, avocado oil and Roux PC. My hair was luscioiusly soft after I rinsed. Leave ins- KCKT and sealed with avacado oil.
> 
> Fast forward 24 hours: My is oily. Perhaps not rinsing out all of the aloe/oil mixture, coupled with the oil in my DC, then moisturizing and sealing with more oil just made for a greasy head. Don't get me wrong, my hair feels good....I think I just need to ensure I remove more of the aloe/oil mix before DC.


 The first time I did it, I left a little too much aloe/oil in my hair too. That's why I had to go back and do that 3rd lather. I had already t-shirt dried my hair after the 2nd later, I squeezed my hair under the tshirt and it was oil run-off on the shirt.  

So, once I did the 3rd poo I was feeling mighty fine!



Malaika1 said:


> The more moisture the better!


 You aint' nevah lied 



mstk said:


> I tried it with hemp seed oil and aloe vera gel (I didn't have any juice). I think the recipe might be too much for my SL-APL hair. My hair feels like I deep conditioned (but I didn't). If I try it again (probably), I'll try making 1/2 of the recipe.


 I had like a few extra tablespoons left-over on the aloe/oil mix. I just poured it over my head and massaged it into my scalp. I don't like to waste anything!


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Dec 5, 2010)

I love this   My hair was sooooo moisturized. I poured the aloe and olive oil mix in an applicator bottle to prevent spills. I applied the coconut oil let set for 60 minutes and followed my normal reggie. My twists have neva felt betta


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Dec 5, 2010)

What kind of aloe is everyone using?

I have some lilly of the valley in my fridge.  It's been in there taking up space for a while now as when I got it, it was NOT love at first site. 

Perhaps It was user error but I hate throwing things out, so I think I will look into this next wash day.


----------



## Spiffy (Dec 5, 2010)

Is there a sub. for the coconut oil? I'm allergic.


----------



## winona (Dec 5, 2010)

@lwilliams 1922

I use Lilly of the Valley whole leaf aloe vera juice


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Dec 5, 2010)

Spiffy said:


> Is there a sub. for the coconut oil? I'm allergic.



She said to experiement with what works for you. Def dont' use the coconut oil though. What oil does your hair like?


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Dec 6, 2010)

I use Wholefoods whole leaf aloe


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 6, 2010)

Today is shampoo day, so I'm about to try this now.  My hair is long enough for detangling and pooing in sections, I can't believe.  I'll be back to post my results.  Somehow, I think my hair is going to love this!!


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Dec 6, 2010)

I used this on my 3 yr old and WOW!!!! Her hair has never felt this good! I used a spray bottle with Amla oil mixed with the AVJ, then coated in coconut oil. Let it on 30 mins, then pooed, and DC'd. It was tangle free and felt like butter! She is a dry 4B.


----------



## Fine 4s (Dec 6, 2010)

I wonder why she said no microwave to melt the coconut oil?


----------



## Honi (Dec 6, 2010)

JayAnn0513 said:


> I used this on my 3 yr old and WOW!!!! Her hair has never felt this good! I used a spray bottle with Amla oil mixed with the AVJ, then coated in coconut oil. Let it on 30 mins, then pooed, and DC'd. It was tangle free and felt like butter! She is a dry 4B.



THANKS!  I will definitely try this next weekend. Did you do this in braids or in sections. My daughters hair is tighter in the back than in front. I can't undo her entire head without a disaster waiting for me after pooing and conditioning. I was thinking of trying this and then banding it to keep it from recoiling and tangling on itself.


----------



## winona (Dec 6, 2010)

I tried this again today except this time I am used a spray bottle.  I love that it was less mess.  I will update with results after I poo

UPDATE: Hair felt great but I have more breakage this session than I am use to but I wont count this prepoo out.  Next week I will try my old faithful Neem Prepoo and will revisit Chicoro's Prepoo at a later time


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Dec 6, 2010)

I did this yesterday and loved it!! I used a cup of aloe vera gel  (didn't have any juice) and two tablespoons each of castor oil and jojoba oil. Then I used Barlean's coconut oil (1/2 cup) afterwards. I won't double the ingredients next time because I only had to use 2/3 of it.


----------



## Guyaneek (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm trying this tomorrow after I stock up on AVJ


----------



## virtuenow (Dec 6, 2010)

Fine 4s said:


> I wonder why she said no microwave to melt the coconut oil?


 
Yeah, I wondered the same thing. Either way you're getting warm coconut oil- so I don't see the difference (unless u loose effective properties-- & no one said that). I ignored that and used the microwave anyway and everything turned out fine.


----------



## Adaobi (Dec 6, 2010)

@ Nasdaq,
Is it ok to leave the treatment overnight?


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Dec 7, 2010)

Fine 4s said:


> I wonder why she said no microwave to melt the coconut oil?


 I don't use microwaves to heat my oils because I feel they destroy properties. Though, there is debate online that says microwaves don't make food (in this case oils) less effective of their properties.



Adaobi said:


> @ Nasdaq,
> Is it ok to leave the treatment overnight?


This last session I left it on overnight. I didn't use but half the prepoo recipe. I didn't want to go into moisture overload.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Dec 7, 2010)

I tried this yesterday, as I had  done a henna this weekend and my hair was extra dry.

I have to say that it soften and moisturized my hair very well.  I was not prepared for the messy dripping, but I think I will keep this as a regular for after henna and maybe every two weeks.

I used grapeseed oil with the lily of the valley Aloe but next time will try sunflower oil.  My hair hates poo so I used Wen afterwards.

I'm also *thrilled* to find a use for the Aloe since it was an epic fail as a leave in.


----------



## g.lo (Dec 10, 2010)

i tried this yesterday and it's soooooooooo moisturizing!!
i have used WGO and Hempseed oil with the aloe. beautiful, both my daughter and my hair were soft, and not tangled! 
thanks Chicoro!


----------



## .:Eden:. (Dec 16, 2010)

Did anyone's mixture of wheat germ oil and aloe vera juice get frothy and thick?  I shook it every time to keep it from separating too much as i sprayed it on my hair.  I noticed it was getting frothy...weird.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Dec 16, 2010)

.:Eden:. said:


> Did anyone's mixture of wheat germ oil and aloe vera juice get frothy and thick?  I shook it every time to keep it from separating too much as i sprayed it on my hair.  I noticed it was getting frothy...weird.



Yes, it emulsified in mine too. I prefer it that way..no worries about dripping all over the place. Plus I never had to feel like certain sections weren't getting enough (or even any) WGO because they weren't fully combined. 

My first time doing this pre poo, I applied it, dipping my hair in the bowl. So, I know certain areas got more juice vs. wgo. I prefer it in the spray bottle, but I find myself not being heavy handed enough when it's in the spray bottle..go figure.


----------



## simplyhair (Dec 16, 2010)

To prevent oily and greasy hair, apply shampoo directly on *TOP *of the aloe/oil mixture instead of rinsing the mixture out with water first.  It's harder to get the oil out of our hair once water has been applied.

Once you apply the shampoo (sulfate or sulfate free) on top of the oil, massage it around, *then *rinse your hair.  Those who are OK with rinsing with water first and had success, continue doing it that way. 

I found this tip online...I think on here...on the proper way to do a hot oil treatment.  I know this pre-poo method is not necessarily a hot oil treatment, but it does incorporate a lot of oil.  

I'll try to find the tip or link and list it here.

I will be trying the aloe oil mix hopefully today.


----------



## virtuenow (Dec 16, 2010)

Update: Thanks again NasdaqDiva. I have incorporated this in several washes since I first posted and I am glad to report that this was a missing step in my moisture routine. My hair has always felt at its worse when I wash it--and then condition. Always feels very stripped and fragile. This provided for a moisture barrier- to my over-porous hair. I was able to maintain a moisturized situation thru the whole process  

It also provided a second use as well! It's very significant b/c in the 5 years that I have been natural, I have never been able to airdry and wear a style. I used the aloe vera juice w/castor oil and jojoba oil added--> and it just so happens I had a good amount of left over mix in my spray bottle after my last wash. I decided I would use it after my wash to try and "juice" for the first time and twist. I sprayed it on each section, then sealed with my conditioner/shea/evco mix. My hair was soaking in moisture...and most of all, it remained soft. the next day I had an awesome twist out. I have never been able to do a wet twist out....Unbelievable. Well, that's my praise report.

So thanks for the catchy title op ("U need moisture DRENCHED prepoo ), it really drew me in.  I rarely try new stuff and always have huge doubts that nothing will work on my hair.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Dec 16, 2010)

I tried this again and it worked great!!!
This will now be part of my wash regimen.


----------



## PinkAngel (Dec 17, 2010)

Is anyone doing light protein treatments afterwards? I'm wondering if this will work well at keeping the moisture/protein balance even.


----------



## bride91501 (Dec 22, 2010)

I just took down my 4 week old conrows, so I'm trying this pre-poo overnight tonight before I clarify in the am. I use AV gel, 1 tbs of WGO, and 1 tbsp of castor oil.  I'm hoping for the best, and will report my results tomorrow.

@Pinkangel- I plan to do an Aphogee Reconstructer PT after I poo tomomorrow, so I'll report on that as well.


----------



## bride91501 (Dec 26, 2010)

REVIEW:

So I tried this pre-poo overnight before I used a clarifying poo on my hair.  As was suggested in this thread, I did not rinse out the pre-poo before shampooing; I simply added the shampoo to my hair on top of the pre-poo and started lathering.

I normally only lather up once, but when I did this time, my hair wasn't "squeaky" like it normally is after I poo'd, so I (foolishly) lathered again.  I think that was a mistake because although my hair wasn't nearly as dry as it normally is after I shampoo, it was dryer than I liked.

I decided to try this pre-poo again yesterday, because I wanted to wash my hair again after my flat iron fail lol.  I once again pre-poo'd overnight and then did a clarifying wash just as before, but this time, I only lathered once.  I swear- my hair was softer than it is after I co-wash....LOVE IT! I even did a light PT treatment afterwards, which normally dries my hair out, but it is still BUTTER soft!  

Definitely adding this to my regimen. Just wanted to share.


----------



## ladylo (Dec 26, 2010)

I've done this pre-poo about three times now and my hair has NEVER felt better.  The bonus is that it melts tangles so after the 60min are up I can sit on the couch and finger detangle instead of doing it in the shower.  This has made all the difference for me because I hate being in the shower for such a long time.  Sometimes I was in there for 1.5 hours!!!!  This has made wash day much easier.

I've been doing it with WGO and using Avocado oil to drench instead of EVCO.  I tried EVCO the first time and it was great but I couldn't detangle on the couch with it because it started to harden once the plastic cap had been off for a bit.  I figured an oil that stayed liquid at room temp might make this a pre-poo and detangler in one and it's been working great.  Plus, I was almost out of EVCO but had a brand new bottle of Avocado oil to play with so that was a factor too, lol.  

I guess if you live somewhere warm this might not matter but it's winter time in Canada so my hair hardened to a white mass within 15 minutes of taking off the cap.  I'm going to save the EVCO for summertime.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 26, 2010)

.:Eden:. said:


> Did anyone's mixture of wheat germ oil and aloe vera juice get frothy and thick?  I shook it every time to keep it from separating too much as i sprayed it on my hair.  I noticed it was getting frothy...weird.


Yes, the oil and juice kept separating. It was almost like the oil overtook the juice. 



Nasdaq_Diva said:


> Yes, it emulsified in mine too. I prefer it that way..no worries about dripping all over the place. Plus I never had to feel like certain sections weren't getting enough (or even any) WGO because they weren't fully combined.
> 
> My first time doing this pre poo, I applied it, dipping my hair in the bowl. So, I know certain areas got more juice vs. wgo. I prefer it in the spray bottle, but I find myself not being heavy handed enough when it's in the spray bottle..go figure.


I will have to use a spray bottle because dipping in the bowl (my first try) didn't go so great. Using a color applicactor bottle (my second and third try) didn't go so well either. I felt it was too liquidy and I used product excessively. The third try I actually ran out of product and had to whip up another batch to finish the rest of my hair. I will use a spray bottle going forward. Great idea!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 27, 2010)

...Just wanted to tell ya that I'm still using this pre-poo! It's the bomb!


----------



## jerseygurl (Dec 27, 2010)

I've used this pre-poo twice now and I love it! My hair is really finicky and dries out easily but this gives me moisture boost and detangling is very easy


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Dec 27, 2010)

Janet' said:


> ...Just wanted to tell ya that I'm still using this pre-poo! It's the bomb!


  ME too!  I try to get one in once a week. I've been finger detangling for a few months now. This last pre-poo I finger detangled w/ this mixture. Almost no breakage at all. 

My hair, as usual felt amazing! All this moisture is doing my hair some good. I have alot more curlies going on especially around my hairline. Guess I needed it more than I realized.


----------



## ladysaraii (Jan 13, 2011)

Can we use this prepoo when doing using ayurvedic herbs?


----------



## mj11051 (Jan 15, 2011)

I have this in my hair now,I'll report back later.

ETA: This is a great prepoo an my hair has never felt better this is part of my reggie from now on.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Jan 15, 2011)

ladysaraii said:


> Can we use this prepoo when doing using ayurvedic herbs?



I do, haven't had a problem so far. I use this with shikakai, aritha, or poo bar with no issues


----------



## ajargon02 (Jan 15, 2011)

halee_J said:


> I'm subbed her newsletter as well, I remember reading this. Thanks for the review! Your results sound awesome  I have AVJ in my fridge, I may mix some with my usual rice bran oil next wash.



I am subbed as well. I do find her recipes are great for my tresses as well


----------



## kami02 (Jan 15, 2011)

First, I've been using this pre-poo for the past two weeks and LOVE it! 

Second, my aunt had one of those hard gel ponytail weaves in her hair for the past two weeks and was stressing on how to get the gel out of her hair. She went to my cousin for first advice, even though i'm the hair queen in the family, and thank God I caught her before she washed it. I had her try this recipe. I'm happy to report that she said her hair just MELTED the second she put it in. And her hair was HAAAARRD before that! She had even called her hairdresser to figure out what to do to get it out. So she will be doing this going forward as well.


----------



## Wanderland (Jan 15, 2011)

Still loving this prepoo whenever I wash.  In fact i also use it when transitioning from one style to twist or another without washing.


----------



## jamaica68 (Jan 15, 2011)

I'll be doing this again tonight.


----------



## Stella B. (Jan 15, 2011)

I'll be doing this again on my next wash day. Only tried it once, but the results were so convincing, I knew immediately this was what my bone dry strands needed! I did use a spray bottle for the AVJ and oil, and a needle point color applicator bottle for the coconut oil, after taking a cue from you ladies about the potential dripping. I mixed my AVJ with a tablespoon of olive oil (carrier) and a tablespoon of hemp oil (ceramide). I just assumed at least one of the oils needed to be a carrier oil (olive/coconut/avocado) since these oils are known for their ability to absorb well into into the hair. After spritzing it on, (I used every drop in the bottle).I applied coconut oil (melted) to each section as evenly as I could from root to tip. Sat with a plastic cap on for an hour, and rinsing, shampooing and conditioning, my hair felt awesome! The biggest change for me was how much darker my hair looked after doing this, even after it dried. Moisturized hair reflects light much better than dry hair which appears dull. HUGE thanks Chicoro for sharing this pre-poo recipe with us; I should have tried it out sooner, after I read your book. I keep referring back to the book now for every part of my reggie; it has become my hair bible!  lol  And NasdaqDiva, thanks to you too  for bringing  Chicoro's moisture drenced  pre-poo to the LHCF masses!!


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 15, 2011)

i've been doing a variation of this mixed with condtioner and i don't layer products either. my hair has been even easier to detangle.
 i mix:
1- 1.5 c whole leaf aloe vera gel
1/2 c evco
conditioner btw 1/4- 1/2 c using natures gate jojoba

i keep the aloe/evco mix in the fridge, scoop out what i need on wash day and mix it with the conditioner. i cover my hair in plastic until i'm ready to hop in the shower and wash. i wash my hair in 6-8 celie plaits to minimize detangling. thanks for sharing op, i guess the variations are endless with this pre-poo mixture!


----------



## SLOGRO (Jan 16, 2011)

I have a variation of this mixture in my hair right now and putting in my hair felt great already. i have creme of nature moisture extreme condish not sure how much, 1/2 cup aloe vera juice, olive oil, grapeseed oil, castor oil, jojoba oil not sure on the amounts just small splashes. oh and honey maybe a tblsp it was a little runny but i decided to try i don't really like runny mixture but hey. I must say my hair felt juicy and i just put it in. I plan on trying this in my DD hair later. will report back on the happening later.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 16, 2011)

I tried this last night as well.  My hair is very moist.  I will continue to do this pre-poo with my protein-moisture wash days.


----------



## SLOGRO (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm done an my hair is almost dry that's thr tru test see what happens when your hair is dry. I must say though my hair feels great i usually wait for my hair to be 90% dry before detangling but i did it in the shower and it was done with minimal hair loss and almost zero breaks. I will add this to my regular deep condishs weekly.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm still using this love it!


----------



## joyous (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm natural and tried this for the first time last night. Wow! The tangles melted as soon as I applied the mixture. My hair was so soft and strong afterwards. I lost very little hair during my comb out. It's a little messy but definitely a keeper for me.


----------



## orangepeel (Jan 23, 2011)

I used this morning and now I have patchouli's dc on my hair. I think I like the effect so far.


----------



## Roux (Jan 23, 2011)

I tried it and liked it.


----------



## cinnespice (Jan 23, 2011)

Im trying it now.......i like it so far.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 23, 2011)

Using a spray bottle really helps tremendously


----------



## MissRissa (Jan 30, 2011)

using the first part of the recipe (aloe w/ oil) i was able to detangle soooooo easily.  i hadn't detangled in about a week (not even my regular light finger detangling in the shower) and as long as i drenched the hair (spray bottle) before i attempted to separate, omg it was easy peasy.  think i may try another oil for the last part besides coconut.  guess it was so cold in the house, by the time i made it upstairs to the bathroom, my hair was a white solid mess.


----------



## pjbapb (Feb 6, 2011)

I finally tried this for the first time earlier this week and I am HOOKED!!!!  This is the bomb and it made my hair look and behave in ways that I have never been able to get it to do before!  I can't believe I slept on CO for almost 4 years!  Never again!


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Feb 6, 2011)

How much is everyone using? (per ingredient) and how long is your hair?
 Because Chicoro's hair is SUPER long, and course she'd have to use alot more the people with shorter lengths....


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 6, 2011)

I used almost all of the aloe/oil mix (I'm SL/APL).  I didn't measure the coconut oil.


----------



## bride91501 (Feb 6, 2011)

Have this on my head now....I use it to pre-poo overnight. It's definitely a staple in my regimen now.

I usually have to use a little more than the recipe calls for.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Feb 6, 2011)

I used this recipe two weeks ago, before I twisted my hair. This pre-poo is truly moisturizing! My hair was so easy to detangle in the shower. This is a great addition to my winter haircare regimen.


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Feb 11, 2011)

Im trying this in a few... Im definitely using a spray bottle based on the responses in here...I dont have regular coconut oil but I do have Vatika , which I love


----------



## sparklebh (Feb 11, 2011)

OMG,GIRL I JUST LOVE YOUR HAIR. YOU ARE MY HAIR DREAM.:notworthy


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Feb 11, 2011)

sparklebh said:


> OMG,GIRL I JUST LOVE YOUR HAIR. YOU ARE MY HAIR DREAM.:notworthy





Thank you


----------



## Melissa-jane (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you! I have the ingredients And I was not sure whether her book would be same ole same ole. Now I believe it's worth it. I have subscribed and bought the book, amazing!


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Feb 11, 2011)

Amoreofcurls said:


> How much is everyone using? (per ingredient) and how long is your hair?
> Because Chicoro's hair is SUPER long, and course she'd have to use alot more the people with shorter lengths....



Amoreofcurls, 
I used the same amount as Chicoro posted. At the time I started this, I was APL. Her hair is much much longer than mine, but my hair is more dense than hers. I usually have just a tad bit extra Aloe Vera Juice when it's all complete. I don't mind pouring that over my head for a quick scalp massage either. 



Melissa-jane said:


> Thank you! I have the ingredients And I was not sure whether her book would be same ole same ole. Now I believe it's worth it. I have subscribed and bought the book, amazing!


If I recall correctly, there aren't any recipes in her book. Still, it's a great resource to have imo


----------



## orangepeel (Feb 14, 2011)

I've been doing this as my pre-poo for a while and this weekend I noticed when I dipped my hair in the aloe/oil mixture the only thing left in the bowl was just aloe juice. erplexed This has never happened.
1) Any clue why this would happen?
2) If it happens the next time should I a) add more oil to the aloe or b) switch to a different oil (I'm using alive right now)


----------



## HairBella08 (Feb 14, 2011)

How are relaxed or transitioning ladies liking this pre-poo? I tried it last week on my hair which is 10 weeks post (I'm not sure if I'm transitioning or stretching yet) and it was great. I think I could stretch or transition easily using this becasue my new growth is so soft and easy to handle - no breakage!


----------



## ellehair (Feb 14, 2011)

can you use aloe vera gel or does it have to be the juice??


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Feb 14, 2011)

I did something like this last night with simply coconut oil and peppermint oil for an hour or so and it worked beautifully.


----------



## ladysaraii (Feb 14, 2011)

ellehair said:


> can you use aloe vera gel or does it have to be the juice??


 

I only use the gel


----------



## isioma85 (Mar 5, 2011)

Bumping! 

I used this for the first time 2 weeks ago and used it again today. I'm happy to report it's a winner for my 4a/b hair 

This pre poo gave me a DC feeling after shampooing, not the 'stripped' feeling I usually get. I normally shampoo then co-wash after taking my weave down, but with this I wasn't in a  hurry to co-wash, my hair felt so good! 

I'm about 10 weeks post and even my new growth feels very soft and manageable.

I used Trader Joe's 99% Aloe Vera Gel and my Vatika and regular Coconut Oil. Very inexpensive prepoo, I recommend it to any stretchers out there 

ETA A few tips : DO put the shampoo directly onto your prepoo in your hair before water. It will lather and get rid of build up better than if you rinse with water first 

DO use warm water! The oil will congeal if you use anything below lukewarm and you'll end up with whitish blocks of solidified oil :crazy:

If you use a gel, you can have it in a tub and part and apply in sections with your fingers, the consistency holds a little better than the juice oil mix. Getting it to come out of a spray bottle did NOT work for me 

HTH!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Mar 5, 2011)

this sounds good


----------



## Amcd (Mar 6, 2011)

Marking my spot


----------



## Skiggle (Apr 13, 2011)

Anymore updates?


----------



## bride91501 (Apr 13, 2011)

I used this to pre-poo my sister's hair after she *finally* took down her weave after 5 months (don't get me started on that one). She hasn't had a relaxer in about 10 or 11 months, so combine about 4-5" of new growth with hair that had not seen water in 5 months and you have a matted mess 

I applied the pre-poo and let it sit for about 2 hours under a plastic cap, and all her tangles literally melted. I swear- it was like magic- neither one of us could believe it! This pre-poo is definitely the truth.....


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Apr 13, 2011)

bride91501,

See, I told ya'll..this pre-poo is the truf!!! 

Glad it worked out so well on your sisters hair.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 13, 2011)

I have not yet tried this prepoo. I will have to purchase some EVCO and give it a whirl. I want to stretch my texlaxer about 4 or 5 months this go round with the help of a weave so I know I will need something like this to help me get there.


----------



## Charla (Apr 21, 2011)

I was just searching for a better way to pre-poo and I'm sure I found it with this.  Can't wait to try next wash day.  Thanks for all the tips about the spray bottle, applicator bottles, etc.  My hair is waaay too short to be dipping in a bowl!!!


----------



## yardgirl (Apr 21, 2011)

I really need to go buy some aloe vera suckers and plant them in my backyard.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2011)

yardgirl said:


> I really need to go buy some aloe vera suckers and plant them in my backyard.


 
Your hair looks so beautiful and healthy. What a big difference from your first pic.


----------



## gvin89 (Aug 1, 2011)

Still using this pre-poo for me & my dd...works wonders. Generally use wheat germ & coconut oils. It's a great detangler as well...


----------



## MrsSmitty77 (Aug 1, 2011)

Ooohhh.. I cannot wait to try this with my midweek cowash!


----------



## F8THINHIM (Aug 1, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> I used this to pre-poo my sister's hair after she *finally* took down her weave after 5 months (don't get me started on that one). She hasn't had a relaxer in about 10 or 11 months, so combine about 4-5" of new growth with hair that had not seen water in 5 months and you have a matted mess
> 
> I applied the pre-poo and let it sit for about 2 hours under a plastic cap, and all her tangles literally melted. I swear- it was like magic- neither one of us could believe it! This pre-poo is definitely the truth.....


 

I wish I saw this last month!  I came out of a three month weave and my hair matted and tangled so bad I lost all of my retention in clumps until I finally had to just cut it off.ohwell:
Back to the drawing board!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Aug 1, 2011)

I have not used this pre-poo in a while (and I know it works well).  I will try it again this weekend when I take down my crochet braids.  They have been in since May 31.



bride91501 said:


> I used this to pre-poo my sister's hair after she *finally* took down her weave after 5 months (don't get me started on that one). She hasn't had a relaxer in about 10 or 11 months, so combine about 4-5" of new growth with hair that had not seen water in 5 months and you have a matted mess
> 
> I applied the pre-poo and let it sit for about 2 hours under a plastic cap, and all her tangles literally melted. I swear- it was like magic- neither one of us could believe it! This pre-poo is definitely the truth.....


----------



## fatimablush (Aug 1, 2011)

can i subsitute the coconut oil..?
my hair hates that oil?


----------



## Chrismiss (Aug 2, 2011)

After shampooing this out, do you still apply a moisturizing conditioner?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 2, 2011)

fatimablush said:


> can i subsitute the coconut oil..?
> my hair hates that oil?


 
fatimablush ... Yes you can substitute the coconut oil. Just try different oils to see which your hair likes.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 2, 2011)

Chrismiss said:


> After shampooing this out, do you still apply a moisturizing conditioner?


 
Chrismiss, I still condition, I actually deep condition afterwards. It really will depend on your hair. As you try it a few times you will learn if prepooing is for you, how often you want to do it, and if you feel like you need to still DC afterwards. 

Try conditioning afterwards and see how you like it. And then make the adjustments based on how your hair feels.


----------



## Chrismiss (Aug 4, 2011)

faithVA, thanks I will try both ways and see what works. I was thinking of maybe conditioning with a protein based conditioner following the shampoo, since the prepoo sounds so ultra moisturizing but  that's the "reverse" order of conditioning. Thanks again.


----------



## LaVgirl (Aug 4, 2011)

I sure will be trying this recipe! This week, if I remember.


----------



## MissTripleChoc (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm definitely trying this, thanks for the tip, i'll let you know how i get on x


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 6, 2011)

Subscribing...Sounds intriguing


----------



## Chrismiss (Aug 12, 2011)

Tried it and loved the end result. Im relaxed with over 12 weeks of new growth and my hair, root to tip, feels soft, moisturized, not greasy at all. Will do again.


----------



## JudithO (Aug 16, 2011)

Do you guys still DC after this prepoo? I plan to condition right after, but I'm wondering if a DC is necessary.


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 16, 2011)

judy4all said:


> Do you guys still DC after this prepoo? I plan to condition right after, but I'm wondering if a DC is necessary.


 
Yes!  I actually let it penetrate a min or two, then throw my DC right on top of this (Aubrey Organics GPB).  I put on a plastic cap and towel and leave in 15min for an ultra moisturizing experience.  This is my weekly routine.  Thanks OP again


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 16, 2011)

virtuenow said:


> Yes! I actually let it penetrate a min or two, then throw my DC right on top of this (Aubrey Organics GPB). I put on a plastic cap and towel and leave in 15min for an ultra moisturizing experience. This is my weekly routine. Thanks OP again


 
Interesting - think imma have to try it this way.  I am all for eliminating getting in & out of the shower.


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes, I have absolutely no "in & out" time.  I rinse & massage it out as my dc-cowash and do a quick oil rinse and I'm done.  Doesn't get any better as far as moisture is concerned


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 16, 2011)

virtuenow said:


> Yes, I have absolutely no "in & out" time. I rinse & massage it out as my dc-cowash and do a quick oil rinse and I'm done. Doesn't get any better as far as moisture is concerned


 
virtuenow - dang girl - thats exactly how I want to try it. Thanks again!


----------



## jerseygirl1977 (Aug 20, 2011)

Does anyone just leave this in their hair after washing? Like squeeze all the excess liquid out and style.


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 20, 2011)

jerseygirl1977 said:


> Does anyone just leave this in their hair after washing? Like squeeze all the excess liquid out and style.



Not really because there may be a certain conditioner that I may not want to leave in - especially my homemade ones with all kinds of food and stuff.


----------



## bride91501 (Aug 20, 2011)

Just checking in to say that this is still a staple part of my reggie...7/8 months after I first tried it 

I use this pre-poo overnight once/month when I take down my cornrows. And even though I use a clarifying poo in the am, my hair is _so_ moisturized after my wash it's like I didn't shampoo at all. 

This will definitely always be a permanent part of my reggie. Thanks Nasdaq_Diva & Chicoro !


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Aug 31, 2011)

*Has Anyone Tried This With Coconut Milk. I Don't Have Any Coconut Oil But I Do Have Some Coconut Milk Laying Around.*


----------



## faithVA (Aug 31, 2011)

I haven't been updating because I revamped my regi. I no longer need to prepoo but after thinking about it, I am going to take the AVG/oil combo and put on my hair after washing and sit under my steamer for 15/20 minutes. I have heard the steamer works great with oil based products and I think this may be all the conditioning I need.

Don't know if I will be able to do it this weekend because I want to henna but will definitely be updating in the next few weeks. 

Still oiling my scalp with my oil blend. Not scalp massaging as much as I like to because my hairs in twists. And I found out that I love the oil rinse but I need to pick and choose when I do it based on what style I want to wear.

Overall everyone of these (Hots, prepoos, oil rinses, scalp oiling and sealing) are winners for me.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 31, 2011)

Obviously I'm not paying attention to where I'm posting. 

Thought I was in another thread.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Sep 15, 2011)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> The first time I did it, I left a little too much aloe/oil in my hair too. That's why I had to go back and do that 3rd lather. I had already t-shirt dried my hair after the 2nd later, I squeezed my hair under the tshirt and it was oil run-off on the shirt.
> 
> So, once I did the 3rd poo I was feeling mighty fine!


Nasdaq_Diva

hey Nastaq, is it because you use a non sulfate shampoo? because usually sulfate shampoo leaves CLEAN OIL FREE hair. and usually I don't have to to 2 and do a 2nd lather round.


----------



## Bublin (Sep 15, 2011)

I am trying this pre-poo for the first time.  I have it in my hair right now and i'm to have it in overnight.

I haven't read the whole thread but application was MESSY.  I sat at my kitchen table and was dipping my hair into bowls (my hair is only just past shoulder length stretched so i was splashing it all over the glass table trying to get it to my roots).  My 2 year old even dragged herself away from Dora to see what in the world Mummy was doing!!!!

Next time I think i'll use a spray bottle for the avj/oil part .


----------



## faithVA (Sep 15, 2011)

[USER=21506 said:
			
		

> Bublin[/USER];14239313]I am trying this pre-poo for the first time. I have it in my hair right now and i'm to have it in overnight.
> 
> I haven't read the whole thread but application was MESSY. I sat at my kitchen table and was dipping my hair into bowls (my hair is only just past shoulder length stretched so i was splashing it all over the glass table trying to get it to my roots). My 2 year old even dragged herself away from Dora to see what in the world Mummy was doing!!!!
> 
> Next time I think i'll use a spray bottle for the avj/oil part .


 
If you are using AVJ and oil you don't need to leave it in overnight. 30 to 60 minutes tops. You can put on a plastic cap to hold some heat in. If you have a heat cap use that for some extra heat. That really should be enough.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Sep 15, 2011)

I want to attempt this.


----------



## Bublin (Sep 15, 2011)

faithVA said:


> If you are using AVJ and oil you don't need to leave it in overnight. 30 to 60 minutes tops. You can put on a plastic cap to hold some heat in. If you have a heat cap use that for some extra heat. That really should be enough.


 
It wasn't really my intention to leave it in overnight.  I have a 2 year dd who went to bed late so right now i can't be bothered with rinsing it out.  I'll do it in the morning.  I have had to put on a turbie towel and my durag ontop of the plastic cap as the oil was seeping down my neck - yuk - i felt like an oil slick.


----------



## ellebelle88 (Oct 29, 2011)

Trying this tomorrow. I'm texlaxed with 7 months of new growth. Will update.


----------



## Ms Kain (Oct 29, 2011)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> Check this out!
> 
> I get weekly emails from the woman who helped me transform my hair. Ms. Chicoro. A few weeks back she sent the following recipe. I didn't get around to applying it until now. I wish I hadn't waited so long. My hair is extremely moisturized! It's been about 5-6hrs since I first applied this and my hair is still super moist! I can't even begin to describe how awesome my hair feels. I dont think it's EVER felt this good..
> 
> ...


 

I got her email back in August and the only thing I did differently was to put the ingredients in spray bottles and apply it that way. The reason was simply because trying to apply this with my hands seemed too messy. 

The bad news is that you’ll have to clean the bottles out right after because they will get clogged and if you don’t use all of the Aloe Vera mixture then you’ll have to toss it out but otherwise this came out just right!


----------



## Ms Kain (Oct 29, 2011)

Edit to my last post. Come to find out, you don't have to throw away the mixture when finished. I thought I would have to  because it would lose it's potency but Chicoro just told me that I would just need to pour it into another container and save it in the refrigerator! So now this is just perfect! If you haven't already tried it, try it when you can. For me it was totally worth it!


Sent from my VZW iPhone (so please excuse any typos 'cause autocorrect is a bytch!!)


----------



## FtrDrO (Oct 30, 2011)

Has anyone saved the avj/oil mixture in the fridge? I'm trying this right now and have a decent amount left over. I hate to waste...

edit: NVM I just read the above post. Great!!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 2, 2012)

I justed printed out the first post and will be adding it to my hair binder. I don't want to have to search for it again. My hair is weaved now but as soon as I take this out, it's on with this prepoo.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jan 2, 2012)

an oldie but goodie!


----------



## JessieLeleB (Jan 2, 2012)

Aggie said:


> I justed printed out the first post and will be adding it to my hair binder. I don't want to have to search for it again. My hair is weaved now but as soon as I take this out, it's on with this prepoo.



Hair Binder!!! that's a great Idea just my thought lol 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Aggie (Jan 2, 2012)

JessieLeleB said:


> Hair Binder!!! that's a great Idea just my thought lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
I know right. Yeah anything that works really well for my hair, I like to have ready access to it.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 2, 2012)

WOW...It is good to see this going "viral"

I have been doing this for at least 3 years. 

It is quite effective!

To give you some examples/testimonies....

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=367825

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=448786


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 3, 2012)

Glad to see you can keep the mix.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 22, 2012)

Okay this pre-poo is the bomb of all bombs. I  it! I just used it before pooing and deep conditioning my hair and my hair is super super super soft. It was soft throughout the entire process too, even after washing out my black tea rinse and protein treatment. Now I have another great reason to never be without my AVG, EVOO, and EVCO. 

Bumping for the newbies.


----------



## Curlykale (Jan 22, 2012)

Great stuff indeed!
Bumping again because this is the only thing that saved me from a horrible protein overload in 2011. I was about to chop everything. Then one day I tried this and OMG. IT brought my hair back to life. I swear that no natural deep conditioners or overnight treatments or bottles of argan worked, and this did. I have been using it since then and it a;ways works, I am now convinced that it's the best deep treatment.


----------



## abcd09 (Jan 24, 2012)

Curlykale said:


> Great stuff indeed!
> Bumping again because this is the only thing that saved me from a horrible protein overload in 2011. I was about to chop everything. Then one day I tried this and OMG. IT brought my hair back to life. I swear that no natural deep conditioners or overnight treatments or bottles of argan worked, and this did. I have been using it since then and it a;ways works, I am now convinced that it's the best deep treatment.


@Curlykale hi, I was curious as to how your hair behaved when you had protein overload, and what differences you noticed after using this mix?


I'm using it right now and I don't notice anything off the bat

UPDATE: I did not notice any amazing moisture right off the bat sadly. It didn't feel any softer when I put it on/rinsed it off. But I did notice that my hair was 100% easier to detangle compared to my last 4 month stretch. NO TANGLES AT ALL! Woohoo! Still lost a quarter sized amount of hair, but it could be (and probably is, I didn't check) shed hair.


----------



## Curlykale (Jan 25, 2012)

abcd09 said:


> @Curlykale hi, I was curious as to how your hair behaved when you had protein overload, and what differences you noticed after using this mix?
> 
> 
> I'm using it right now and I don't notice anything off the bat
> ...




When I had a protein overload my hair, despite being kept in 10 braids with tons of conditioner and argan oil, wanted to madly dread upon itself (I had to cut some knots), it was like it wanted to be a giant dreadlock no matter what I did: it was like velcro, same consistency and behaviour (it didn't absorb anything at all).

Since I was in despair, I did use a big amount of both aloe juice (not gel) and then coconut oil on top, starting from dry hair, and I went to sleep with a plastic cap. What happened was that my hair absorbed it. I had tried high end deep conditioners and oils and slept with overnight deep conditioning for 15 days prior to that. It started feeling more like hair and reacting: it was softer, it didn't dread upon itself anymore and it drank the aloe and oil. So I kept moisturizing with aloe and oil and bunning for days and I recovered 100%. I also noticed that it worked faster with heat. The fact that aloe + juice detangle probably helped as well, but I could feel the moisture: not mushy moisture but progressive "elastic" moisture and less breakage.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2012)

Curlykale said:


> When I had a protein overload my hair, despite being kept in 10 braids with tons of conditioner and argan oil, wanted to madly dread upon itself (I had to cut some knots), it was like it wanted to be a giant dreadlock no matter what I did: it was like velcro, same consistency and behaviour (it didn't absorb anything at all).
> 
> Since I was in despair, I did use a big amount of both aloe juice (not gel) and then coconut oil on top, starting from dry hair, and I went to sleep with a plastic cap. What happened was that my hair absorbed it. I had tried high end deep conditioners and oils and slept with overnight deep conditioning for 15 days prior to that. It started feeling more like hair and reacting: it was softer, it didn't dread upon itself anymore and it drank the aloe and oil. So I kept moisturizing with aloe and oil and bunning for days and I recovered 100%.* I also noticed that it worked faster with heat.* The fact that aloe + juice detangle probably helped as well, but I could feel the moisture: not mushy moisture but progressive "elastic" moisture and less breakage.


 
Now this was a great review. The bolded I noticed as well. The heat just seemed to have made the aloe/oil mix work faster and better imo. I also kept it in for about 3 hours before I washed it out. I think it would make an awesome overnight pre-poo as well if I want to save time the following day.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jan 25, 2012)

I will try this...I have many things that work, but I like variety.


----------



## Misseyl (Jan 25, 2012)

Who's the one who said "Necessity is the mother of invention."  Since almost everyone who tried this product has a positive experience maybe someone might try shopping this to the producers of Carol Daughter's products.  I am in braids now but I intend to try this when I get a chance.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 25, 2012)

Misseyl said:


> Who's the one who said "Necessity is the mother of invention."  Since almost everyone who tried this product has a positive experience maybe someone might try shopping this to the producers of Carol Daughter's products.  I am in braids now but I intend to try this when I get a chance.



Why would anyone buy this from CD when they can make it themselves? I'm positive that CD would sell it at inflated prices while using subpar ingredients like corn oil. erplexed


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2012)

tiffers said:


> Why would anyone buy this from CD when they can make it themselves? I'm positive that CD would sell it at inflated prices while using subpar ingredients like corn oil. erplexed


 
@ "subpar ingredients like corn oil." So so true though. I know for sure I would not be buying this from anyone when I gots da recipe right here and can custom make it to suit my own hair needs.


----------



## abcd09 (Jan 25, 2012)

Curlykale said:


> When I had a protein overload my hair, despite being kept in 10 braids with tons of conditioner and argan oil, wanted to madly dread upon itself (I had to cut some knots), it was like it wanted to be a giant dreadlock no matter what I did: it was like velcro, same consistency and behaviour (it didn't absorb anything at all).
> 
> Since I was in despair, I did use a big amount of both aloe juice (not gel) and then coconut oil on top, starting from dry hair, and I went to sleep with a plastic cap. What happened was that my hair absorbed it. I had tried high end deep conditioners and oils and slept with overnight deep conditioning for 15 days prior to that. It started feeling more like hair and reacting: it was softer, it didn't dread upon itself anymore and it drank the aloe and oil. So I kept moisturizing with aloe and oil and bunning for days and I recovered 100%. I also noticed that it worked faster with heat. The fact that aloe + juice detangle probably helped as well, but I could feel the moisture: not mushy moisture but progressive "elastic" moisture and less breakage.


Curlykale thanks! This actually happened to me too in 2010 although it feels like it was yesterday! I didn't even try aloe. I tried conditioner, braid takedown lotion, oils, hair still dredded up repeatedly and I lost so much hair from detangling that went on for 2+ weeks. I wish I had tried aloe juice!


----------



## Curlykale (Jan 26, 2012)

Aggie said:


> Now this was a great review. The bolded I noticed as well. The heat just seemed to have made the aloe/oil mix work faster and better imo. I also kept it in for about 3 hours before I washed it out. *I think it would make an awesome overnight pre-poo as well if I want to save time the following day*.



I'm the laziest person when it comes to hair, why haven't I thought about this? 



abcd09 said:


> @Curlykale thanks! This actually happened to me too in 2010 although it feels like it was yesterday! I didn't even try aloe. I tried conditioner, braid takedown lotion, oils, hair still dredded up repeatedly and I lost so much hair from detangling that went on for 2+ weeks. I wish I had tried aloe juice!



Not the most pleasant experience right  Oh no, sorry that it happened to you too. It definitely was a random lucky try. I find that aloe juice is enough to keep my hair not mushy now (maybe because it has aminoacids). Or Aubrey GPB (rarely).


----------



## lushcoils (Feb 7, 2012)

Trying this right now. I will report back in an hour!

ETA: So far so good. A little greasy, but soft though. I will see how my hair feels in the morning and after my poo/protein treatment.


----------



## sherrimberri (Feb 8, 2012)

I tried this. Made my hair soft. Next time i will use with heat.


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 8, 2012)

I am going to try this. I was a little skeptical at first because I think my hair has protein overload right now and this has aloe juice and coconut oil in it, but I will try this since others have mentioned it helped their protein overload. I am excited!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 8, 2012)

Nasdaq_Diva

question why not mix the olive oil and coconut oil together...


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok wish me luck. i am about to try this. My hair is so damaged I can't believe it. I have a bald spot in the front now. It's small but my hair is shedding and breaking non stop so I hope this does the trick. For some reason where my bald spot appeared my scalp is kind of burning. I am not sure if the henna caused this or what. I am not sure how old that henna was or if it was expired. either way my hair is kinda falling out and there is already noticeable patches popping up in the front. I hope this gives my hair whatever it is trying to tell me it needs. Here goes nothing.....


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok I have it on now. My hair is so messed up it doesn't take moisture well anymore. I am contemplating let this sit all night not sure because my scalp still has a burning sensation. I really hope this helps. next stop is a garlic treatment. I got some capsules I'll whip something up.


----------



## JudithO (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm trying to keep my reggie super simple... Wash, condition, DC. 

Does this prepoo make that much of a difference to the hair? Wondering if its worth it to add it to my reggie....


----------



## GIJane (Feb 11, 2012)

I overnight pre-poo with this.  I use aloe vera juice and castor oil.  Then I put brahmi oil (brahmi and coconut oil) over.  Put a baggy on and leave it overnight. My hair is in braids but my hair is super moist afterwards.   I am going to use the ingredients when I steam my hair. I have low-porosity hair so I am trying to double up on the moisture. Got to get it in when I can fit it in.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 11, 2012)

judy4all said:


> I'm trying to keep my reggie super simple... Wash, condition, DC.
> 
> Does this prepoo make that much of a difference to the hair? Wondering if its worth it to add it to my reggie....


 
Hmmm:scratchch, let see! This matters so much to me that I just placed on order for 2 more litre sized bottles of AVG, 1 litre of evco, and a litre of evoo JUST for this prepoo - nothing else. 

My texlaxed hair is not easy to deal with and this prepoo has been awesome at detangling it so well that I don't even have to struggle with detangling anymore even after clarifying my hair. It literally melts all my tangles.

Does that answer your question satisfactorily judy4all?


----------



## virtuenow (Feb 11, 2012)

judy4all said:


> I'm trying to keep my reggie super simple... Wash, condition, DC.
> 
> Does this prepoo make that much of a difference to the hair? Wondering if its worth it to add it to my reggie....



 Yes, it makes a difference in your moisture levels and moisture retention.  I can go days w/o remoisturizing.  It is also a simple step. You can put it on in a few minutes and be done.  It has helped me eliminate the extra steps of condition, condition but that would take a while to explain.  Anyway, alot of ladies have eliminated steps b/c of this (hopefully u can skim the thread to see).


----------



## JudithO (Feb 11, 2012)

Aggie virtuenow

Thanks ladies.. I bought the ingredients tonight. I mixed up the aloe, glycerin and favorite oils and I just used it to moisturize my hair... Hopefully it works well(will find out after it dries) and I'll use it instead of my water/oil  as my misturizer. I guess I can do the same the night before I wash, and top that with coconut oil for the complete prepoo. I'll keep y'all posted on how it works.


----------



## virtuenow (Feb 11, 2012)

judy4all actually I use this recipe as the basis of my moisture spritz.  The seal w/castor oil (instead of evco).  So good idea.


----------



## JudithO (Feb 12, 2012)

virtuenow Last question I promise... lol... Are you able to use it in the winter... I thought glycerin is supposed to be bad for the winter? BTW my hair feels good y'al


----------



## virtuenow (Feb 12, 2012)

judy4all this recipe does not call for glycerin.  I'm not sure why you are including it.  My hair hates glycerin all year round.  I would not use it for this pre-poo


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 13, 2012)

subbing- thx op


----------



## JudithO (Feb 13, 2012)

virtuenow i thot the recipe is 

1 cup AVJ
1/8 cup veg glycerin
1/8 cup your favorite oils


Then seal with coconut oil for the prepoo?


----------



## JudithO (Feb 13, 2012)

Nevermind... I was looking at the post where someone reached out to Chicoro, and she said her recipe included glycerin... ill remove the glycerin then...


----------



## Cendra (Apr 1, 2012)

If you're still dubious about this method or have been lazy to try it:  TRY IT.  I did this morning and my hair was sooooo moist, it was crazy. If your hair is thirsty, give it a try!

Thanks for posting, OP


----------



## amwcah (Apr 2, 2012)

I did this this morning on my hair and it really worked well.  I will repeat again this weekend.


----------



## mamaore (Apr 4, 2012)

I have tried this recipe twice before, but still on teh fence about it.

I'm going to try it again tomorrow morning. I should have a verdict then


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Apr 5, 2012)

LOVED this recipe! My hair feels amazing! Try it if you haven't already. Hair is super moist and supple...way more than it normally is after a shampoo.  I can't keep my hands out of my hair today...just can't believe how amazingly supple and moist it is.


----------



## havilland (Apr 8, 2012)

i tried chicoro's moisture drenched prepoo for the first time today.   omg!  love it.

1/2 cup aloe gel
2 tbsp fav oil (i used hot six oil)
 mix and apply to hair in sections.

1/2 cup coconut oil (i used olive oil as i just discovered my hair hates coconut oil)
warm this in a bowl and dip the sections of hair to seal in the moisture.

cover with plastic and let sit 15-60 minutes.


i left it on for an hour.  i applied my cream cleanser on the hair  before i rinsed it and then proceeded to shower and bun as usual.

my hair was moist, but not overly so.  it didn't provide as much slip as  i anticipated, but detangling was fairly pain free.  i'm 37 weeks post,  so i got rootage. LOL

my hair is shiny and smooth as a baby's bottom.  i suggest doing this on a day when you are wearing your hair up because it will be a little coated unless you use a shampoo.  i use hairveda amla cream cleanser and it is not a deep cleanser.  

i just read lorraine massey curl girl handbook and she suggests a lemon rinse after using an oily deep conditioner.  since i usually use an acv rinse, i just followed my routine as usual.  my final rinse was with acv, which cut some of the residue, but not all.

i don't mind a little residue.  i used this to substitute instead of leave in.

the first is my hair yesterday.

the second pic is my hair today after chicoro's prepoo.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 8, 2012)

I want to try this again next week, but as my oil I want to use one of my castor oil blends and massage it into my scalp well. That will allow me to treat my scalp and prepoo at the same time. I may use my AVG instead of AVJ so I can use it up.


----------



## TrueSugar (Apr 18, 2012)

I am trying this today. I used AVJ and grapeseed oil as my mix. I sealed with a mixture of coconut/olive oil that I already had mixed.  I could see a different in my hair with just the AVJ/oil mix. I am under a heat cap now. I will come back in an hour.


----------



## TrueSugar (Apr 18, 2012)

My hair looks and feels great, by hair has always been soft, but its moist. You can see the different. I love it. I will try to do this every four days and see the results that I get.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Sep 4, 2012)

I know this is an old thread, but can you leave this pre-poo on?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2012)

[USER=48973 said:
			
		

> HeChangedMyName[/USER];16764143]I know this is an old thread, but can you leave this pre-poo on?


 
What are you using for a prepoo? 

And what do you mean left-on? For a few hours or for days?

Most of the things people prepoo with can be left on the hair without an issue (olive oil, AVG, oils, etc). But prepoos are usually very messy. Some do it for a few hours. Some prepoo over night. 

As with anything on LHCF, there are multiple ways.

What are you looking to do?


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Sep 4, 2012)

faithVA said:


> What are you using for a prepoo?
> 
> And what do you mean left-on? For a few hours or for days?
> 
> ...



I am talking about the topic recipe of this thread.  its listed in the first comment.  It looks like it would be fine to leave in, I've never tried it though and was wondering.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2012)

[USER=48973 said:
			
		

> HeChangedMyName[/USER];16765975]I am talking about the topic recipe of this thread. its listed in the first comment. It looks like it would be fine to leave in, I've never tried it though and was wondering.


 
If you wanted to leave it in you would probably need to adapt it. Your hair is going to be greasy and slick with that recipe. But yes if you adapt it you could leave it in. There are ladies that style with AVG and oil.

But the recipe the way it is will leave your hair saturated with oil and AVG which you would only want to do before you shampoo.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Sep 4, 2012)

faithVA said:


> If you wanted to leave it in you would probably need to adapt it. Your hair is going to be greasy and slick with that recipe. But yes if you adapt it you could leave it in. There are ladies that style with AVG and oil.
> 
> But the recipe the way it is will leave your hair saturated with oil and AVG which you would only want to do before you shampoo.




Thanks,  this info is useful.  I have ZERO experience with pre-pooing my hair.


----------



## virtuenow (Sep 4, 2012)

@HeChangedMyName I'm glad you came here!  Once I found this recipe, it became the basis of all my leave ins.  I do leave in a modified version; and even created a hair spritz based on this recipe.  It gave life to my routine (and my hair).  The main thing you can do differently is use a very light layer of creamy leave in on top, and then seal the ends w/coconut oil.  ETA: try it out, see how it feels, see how it absorbs into the hair and how moist it becomes and make modifications from there.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Dec 27, 2012)

I am going to try this. I am tweaking my regimen now and looking for a good pre-poo. I figure Chicoro's method is a good place to start....


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Dec 27, 2012)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I am going to try this. I am tweaking my regimen now and looking for a good pre-poo. I figure Chicoro's method is a good place to start....



Me too. Everything is on the bathroom counter. I'm hoping this will add moisture to my unruly new growth. What oil are you using?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 27, 2012)

I do the lazy girl method for this. I spray my hair with AVJ then I rub the melted coconut oil over the sprayed hair and then I twist it up. I think I'll start adding EVOO to my oil mixture. It is the best pre-poo in my opinion!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Dec 27, 2012)

I used a spray bottle with wgo and avj much easier than trying to dip my hair. The co was Everywhere. I decided to dc under the dryer for 15 minutes and then wait an hour before i rinse and poo.


----------



## strawbewie (Dec 27, 2012)

SunySydeofLyfe said:
			
		

> I used a spray bottle with wgo and avj much easier than trying to dip my hair. The co was Everywhere. I decided to dc under the dryer for 15 minutes and then wait an hour before i rinse and poo.



This is what I do except with a plastic cap... I need a dryer


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Dec 27, 2012)

This prepoo is the greatest...its a permanent part of my regimen. My hair loved it. Avj is my new best friend!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Dec 29, 2012)

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Me too. Everything is on the bathroom counter. I'm hoping this will add moisture to my unruly new growth. What oil are you using?



I may do grapeseed. It's my first time using it. I wanted to do Vatika but couldn't find it


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 29, 2012)

Glad this pre-poo has been helpful.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Dec 29, 2012)

Chicoro said:


> Glad this pre-poo has been helpful.



I have it on my head RIGHT NOW!
Chicoro: I tried to subscribe to your newsletter but I haven't received my confirmation email! 

Any changes to your site lately? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 29, 2012)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I have it on my head RIGHT NOW!
> @Chicoro: I tried to subscribe to your newsletter but I haven't received my confirmation email!
> 
> Any changes to your site lately?
> Thanks in advance


 
Sent you a pm!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

wow. been doing this since 2008. Best Stuff ever. the only stuff I really use.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Dec 30, 2012)

I forgot to update! Last night I did the pre-poo and it worked very well.

The biggest difference when following the steps is the lack of tangles! I am kinda denman-addicted when it comes to detangling so I did a little more finger detangling but still majority used my denman and OMG very little hair was in my denman when detangling! I usually have balls and balls of hair and this time I didn't and I am soooo happy. I did twists in my hair and stretched using a little heat--tension method. I decided to spray the AVJ mix rather than dip into a bowl then I just spread the melted coconut oil on each wet section with my hands. I then used the AVJ mix to spray on as a general leave in after I twisted my hair, then covered with a little cantu, then sealed each twist with a grapeseed/castor/sweet almond oil mix.

I plan to use the AVJ-mix as a regular leave in so I added some vegetable glycerin to it and will use that when I do my 3-4x/weekly baggy.
The AVJ smells so good. I bought the kind you can drink too, so I may chug a little (minus the oils of course)-LOL.

But I am so so glad I resurrected this thread.

I started my looking for ways to get from BSB (so stagnant here the last year) to MBL. That led me to reviewing some MBL+ ladies regimens and on LHCF, BGLH, YT-ers mostly mentioned doing a pre-poo in the process.

Again: thank you Chicoro!


----------



## UGQueen (Jan 23, 2013)

this makes me so excited im looking to incorporate ALoe vera juice into my pre poo so im going to try this method with some modifications. Ill keep u updated. 

thankss


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 10, 2013)

Bumping for LexiDior


----------



## DaiseeDay (Feb 10, 2013)

This is awesome pre-cowashing! Finally found something to do with my big jug of AVJ.


----------



## soonergirl (Feb 10, 2013)

Ladies are you primarily using aloe vera juice or aloe vera gel? Thanks


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 10, 2013)

I use the juice in a spray bottle with the oil.


----------



## kittie43 (Feb 10, 2013)

I have avj sitting in my fridge for about a year that I have forgotten about.  Do any of you know if it is still safe to use?


----------



## Barbie83 (Feb 10, 2013)

this is why i need to stay out of the hair forum (>_<)


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 10, 2013)

This is my one and only pre-poo! It's awesome. I'll be glad when it's warm again so I don't have to melt my coconut oil. 

I spray the AVJ on, I don't want to waste the juice.


----------



## MicheePrings (Feb 12, 2013)

AtlantaJJ said:


> This is my one and only pre-poo! It's awesome. I'll be glad when it's warm again so I don't have to melt my coconut oil.
> 
> I spray the AVJ on, I don't want to waste the juice.



Me too. I just spray it on and then layer the oil. Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Incognitus (Jun 12, 2013)

I have a bottle of AVJ that I bought for the Kimmaytube mix, but I never used it.


----------



## Jewell (Jun 12, 2013)

I've been putting off buying a gallon of AVJ for a long time now...but this pre-poo sounds so good. I'll go ahead and pick some up. I got the newsletter about this long ago and saved it, but never tried it. Time to whip this recipe up.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Aug 10, 2013)

About to do this right now …


----------



## gorgeoushair (Sep 12, 2013)

Doing this now....


----------



## beauti (Sep 13, 2013)

*i still do this pre poo faithfully. Melts my new growth and hair is sooo soft*


----------



## NaturalfienD (Oct 11, 2013)

This prepoo is everything …


----------



## Aggie (Oct 13, 2013)

I have this one in my hair right now. I just took out some afro kinky twists I have had in for 8.5 weeks and my hair was not easy to detangle until I used this prepoo. My hair is ready for my henna treatment.


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Oct 13, 2013)

I did this yesterday and it was awesome! Even after shampooing my hair was still well moisturized. I even put it to the test of blow drying in sections and flat ironing. Still a win! I will definitely be adding this prepoo to my regimen.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jun 20, 2014)

Bumping this because it is the bomb ...


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 20, 2014)

I can't get down with aloe vera juice


----------



## emada (Jun 21, 2014)

I'll have to try this sometime!


----------



## freckledface (Jun 21, 2014)

Love this prepoo!


----------



## Ltown (Jul 26, 2014)

Bumping to add this back to my regimen and to tea, avj challenge.


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 26, 2014)

I do a very lazy version of this.  I just apply aloe vera gel, lightly finger detangling and then spray a mixture of coconut oil, EVOO, and avocado oil over the AVG. 

I love this prepoo!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 26, 2014)

I didn't know this technique had a name. After having my baby, I decided to be proactive and work on slowing down or preventing post partum shedding before it even started. I was researching natural remedies and came across an article on aloeverajuiceforhair.com talking about how it prevents hair loss and a whole butt load of other things. It pretty much gave the same technique of using it as she did:  

***************** 
"1. Preparation  In a bowl, mix half a cup of aloe vera juice and 2 tbsp of another essential oil. You can use hemp seed, avocado, jojoba, grape seed, or olive oil. In a separate bowl, melt a quarter cup of coconut oil. Do not use microwave or stove to melt the oil, but you should only sit its container/jar/bottle in a hot water.

2. Applying the Mixture  Before applying the formula, separate your hair into many sections. It is also important to rinse your hair cleanly first. Apply the mixture of aloe vera juice and essential oil to each section of your hair. It would be easier if you pin those hair sections, too. Please make sure that the mixture covers your hair all the way up from its root to the tip.

3. Applying the Coconut Oil  Unpin a section of your hair, and then apply the coconut oil. Do not forget to pin it up again when you are done. Perform this step one hair section at a time until all sections are treated. This process may take times, but you must perform it for optimum results. Next, use a plastic shower cap on the head for 15 minutes to an hour."  

**********************
 I've been using aloe vera juice and coconut as a pre-poo for the last 8 weeks (4 washes to be exact as I wash every 2 weeks) I've had almost no shedding and my hair is darker and shinier. Here are pics of flexi rod sets from the beginning of when I started until now in the order of wash days. The results seem to come over time. (i did use a different setting product in the last pic but I still think the bulk of the shine is from AVJ)


----------



## OhTall1 (Jun 15, 2015)

Bumping...Is anyone still doing this?


----------



## sherrimberri (Jun 15, 2015)

I am! This mixture has transformed  my hair. I use it every time I wash my hair.


----------



## SpicyPisces (Jun 15, 2015)

My hair loves aloe vera and coconut oil by themselves, so I definitely want to try this


----------



## julzinha (Jun 16, 2015)

I tried this and as much as I love coconut oil and aloe Vera separately, together it was an abomination. Just coconut oil works very well for my hair as a prepoo and aloe Vera with my leave in is great.


----------



## traceedeebee (Nov 29, 2015)

Bumping so I can finish reading


----------



## Rina88 (Dec 1, 2015)

Great bump..this pre-poo was sent from tha gods! I haven't done this in years. I'll be buying the ingredients tomorrow to start this again!


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 1, 2015)

Rina88 said:


> Great bump..this pre-poo was sent from tha gods! I haven't done this in years. I'll be buying the ingredients tomorrow to start this again!


Your review is very reassuring. I look forward to trying it out.


----------



## beauti (Dec 2, 2015)

*2 years later and I'm still prepooing.  I just put everything in spray bottle and also include ACV,  shake, and spray. I prepoo over night or steam for couple hours. My hair loves it.*


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 6, 2015)

I tried the prepoo today. I honestly forgot what I put on my hair but when I went to rinse it out, I caught myself finger detangling with no conditioner.  I have to use a shampoo that gets the build up off of my scalp. Today was the first time my hair didn't start to tangle up. I didn't section it like I normally do but I won't try that again. You can only test the hair Gods once. This prepoo is a keeper. I didn't use all of my mix so the rest is in the refrigerator. I didn't use coconut oil because in the past I didn't have a good experience with it. I did use an avocado, safflower, and argan oil mix.


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Dec 7, 2015)

I can get any ole AVJ from the market or something? I desperately want to try this pre-poo this weekend.


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 7, 2015)

I really used to love this one. . My hair enjoyed it


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 7, 2015)

outspokenwallflower said:


> I can get any ole AVJ from the market or something? I desperately want to try this pre-poo this weekend.



Yes, although you may want to use aloe Vera gel.  I liked the thicker product.  Aloe Vera juice is very watery.


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Dec 7, 2015)

mzteaze said:


> Yes, although you may want to use aloe Vera gel.  I liked the thicker product.  Aloe Vera juice is very watery.



Best place to get Aloe Vera Gel? I'm assuming that's not at the market, lol.


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 7, 2015)

outspokenwallflower said:


> Best place to get Aloe Vera Gel? I'm assuming that's not at the market, lol.



Honestly, you can get it anywhere -CVS, WALGREENS, Whole Food, Vitamin Shoppe, Trader Joe's (huge bottle of AVJ is like $8).  You do not need to go out of your way for a special bottle of product.  Also, you can definitely use the juice if you can't find gel - it really just changes how you apply it to your hair.

I bought my bottle from Whole Food because their prices are similar to Vitamin Shoppe and their product have the least amount of preservatives.  But that's a personal preference.


----------



## julzinha (Dec 7, 2015)

outspokenwallflower said:


> I can get any ole AVJ from the market or something? I desperately want to try this pre-poo this weekend.


The main thing is to make sure it's whole leaf because that is where most of the nutrients are


----------



## Aggie (Dec 26, 2015)

Have this on my hair right now and will leave it on for 30-45 minutes before washing it out. My hair feels good and detangled with ease after not combing it for over 2 weeks. I used aloe vera liquid/juice not the gel and it still worked swimmingly. However, I do like the aloe vera gel better.


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 26, 2015)

Aggie said:


> Have this on my hair right now and will leave it on for 30-45 minutes before washing it out. My hair feels good and detangled with ease after not combing it for over 2 weeks. I used aloe vera liquid/juice not the gel and it still worked swimmingly. However, I do like the aloe vera gel better.


Why the gel over the liquid?

I added glycerin as mentioned earlier in the thread. It went on better and didn't sit on my hair. I have some aloe vera gel in my fridge. I was going to add some of it to some flaxseed gel but I may change my mind.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 26, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> Why the gel over the liquid?
> 
> I added glycerin as mentioned earlier in the thread. It went on better and didn't sit on my hair. I have some aloe vera gel in my fridge. I was going to add some of it to some flaxseed gel but I may change my mind.



I like the gel more because I found it to be less messy and the thickness of the gel made it feel a lot more moisturizing on my hair than the liquid. The liquid still did it's job but I would have preferred the gel. I only have the liquid on hand at the moment but will be getting some gel in January with my other scheduled vitamin purchases.


----------



## traceedeebee (Dec 26, 2015)

@Aggie  Ok, better application and moisturized feeling. I understand and it makes sense. Do you use less with the gel? I believe the original recipe yielded 3 applications for me before I made another batch yesterday.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 26, 2015)

traceedeebee said:


> @Aggie  Ok, better application and moisturized feeling. I understand and it makes sense. Do you use less with the gel? I believe the original recipe yielded 3 applications for me before I made another batch yesterday.


@traceedeebee, I never use 1/2 cup of aloe, just maybe 2.5-3 oz and 3-4 tablespoons of oil. I have customized it slightly to suit my hair but the concept is still intact. 

I have just a little left over which I liberally pour over my entire head and after coconut oil application, cover and let sit for 30 minutes.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 20, 2016)

I remember my hair liking this!!!!!  Thanks for the bump...trying it again right now and hoping for good results.  A sista need a breakthrough!


----------



## traceedeebee (Jan 20, 2016)

gvin89 said:


> I remember my hair liking this!!!!!  Thanks for the bump...trying it again right now and hoping for good results.  A sista need a breakthrough!


You're welcome! I got my fingers crossed. I can't wait to get these twists out this weekend so I can use it.


----------



## claud-uk (Feb 14, 2016)

I LOVED this tx earlier on in my journey. I'm doing a henna tx right now and will use this treatment after to help combat any potential dryness before doing a DC.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 14, 2016)

Prepooed today with a hot castor oil and aloe vera gel mix. It was pretty moisturizing.


----------



## Ajna (Jan 2, 2017)

Bumping as I read


----------



## Aggie (Jan 2, 2017)

Just used this prepoo treatment this morning and it did not disappoint.


----------



## Need2gro (Feb 12, 2017)

I will try this tomorrow after I chelate. Are you ladies still using this treatment?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 12, 2017)

Need2gro said:


> I will try this tomorrow after I chelate. Are you ladies still using this treatment?


I am still using it. It has been a Godsend for my hair on those especially difficult hair days.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm glad I saw this thread, my hair has been SUPER parched lately and nothing seems to be working. I'll probably use avocado oil with the juice.


----------



## sparkle25 (Feb 13, 2017)

Commenting to save lol


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Feb 13, 2017)

Where is the aloe vera juice/gel located in the store? I looked for some regular castor oil once for 10 minutes and it didn't even occur to me to look in the laxative aisle.... lol


----------



## demlew (Feb 14, 2017)

AriellePatrice said:


> Where is the aloe vera juice/gel located in the store? I looked for some regular castor oil once for 10 minutes and it didn't even occur to me to look in the laxative aisle.... lol



I usually find it with lotions, creams, sunburn treatments. One store had it with first aid.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Feb 16, 2017)

I have the treatment on my hair right now. I'll add some heat in a little bit.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Feb 16, 2017)

So I followed the directions using aloe leaf juice and avocado oil, then coconut oil. My hair definitely stayed soft through out the wash process but I wasn't too impressed until after I had T-shirt dried for about an hour. Usually my high porosity is dry, brittle, and scraggly but I was surprised that it was softer, noticeably shinier and less frizzy!

I also sprayed some of the aloe juice on my wet hair right after the shower and I think that truly helped seal my cuticles. 

These will definitely become staples in my wash routine


----------



## TrueSugar (Mar 15, 2017)

I did it today with coconut oil and grape seed oil. I can see the different aready!!!


----------



## gvin89 (Mar 24, 2017)

Using on my daughters today! I will use wheatgerm oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2017)

Bumping for: @flyygirlll2 @Saludable84


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2017)

Did this yesterday....Here's what I used:
AVJ (Whole Leaf Inner Filet)
EVOO
EVCO (warmed)
A squirt of AVG
Left it on about 45-1 hour while doing stuff around the house and chattin' on LHCF.

Worked Great!  Will incorporate this into my Summer Regi


----------



## gvin89 (May 25, 2017)

Love this prepoo aslnd should use it more often.  It makes a huge difference in my DD's hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 26, 2017)

I think SprAngz made a Blend of this.  

It smells practically identical to my DIY'er.  I bought SprAngz to try it out and it is nothing more than this Moisture Drenched Pre-Poo.  IMO.  

Prolly 'lurked' over here and got the recipe, tweaked it and is now selling it.

I ended up adding a couple drops of ACV in mine.  I think ACV is in SprAngz's version.


----------



## gvin89 (Jun 9, 2017)

LOVE this stuff!


----------



## Sally. (Jun 9, 2017)

Need2gro said:


> I will try this tomorrow after I chelate. Are you ladies still using this treatment?


what product do you use to chelate?


----------



## Need2gro (Jun 17, 2017)

Sally. said:


> what product do you use to chelate?


Ion Purify - its a Hard water shampoo. Purchased from Sallys


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2017)

Still using my SprAngz version of this Moisture Drenched Pre-Poo. 

Very little difference (if any) between my Homemade version and this version except I didn't hafta' make it. 

Both are a great detangling/moisturizing mixture


----------



## Fine 4s (Jun 25, 2017)

I finally tried this tonight.
My hair has been a dry mess for weeks.
I used aloe vera gel that's been sitting in my fridge for at least 2 if not more years.
I blended it and then added grapeseed oil. Another oil that's been sitting around for years and has probably past its shelf life.
Then applied the coconut oil. It was easy to finger detangle using this method and I liked it!
I left it on for an hour or so.
My hair felt soft until I used that darn clarifying poo. I only used it because I felt like the VO5 co0wash wasn't going to remove all the oil.
Sitting under the hairdryer now with some random Nubian DC I stole from someone.
Then will put some cocoa tree detangling ghee and then cut my ends....cut way more than just the ends since I have breakage.

Day 1 - The hair feels moisturized finally but for how long? I like the Aloe gel as a moisture/liquid use.


----------



## Sally. (Jun 25, 2017)

I tried this again and left it on overnight (because I got too lazy to wash my hair). It wasn't nearly as moisturizing as when you leave it on only for an hour or so. So I don't recommend leaving this mixture on overnight.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Jul 8, 2017)

Sally. said:


> I tried this again and left it on overnight (because I got too lazy to wash my hair). It wasn't nearly as moisturizing as when you leave it on only for an hour or so. So I don't recommend leaving this mixture on overnight.


Darn! I'm in the bed with this now and no way I'm getting up. Oh well, my DC should be able to make up for it.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 25, 2017)

Bumping by your request  @YvetteWithJoy.

The title of the thread is, "You need a moisture drenched pre-poo"

This is my method I created and use to have deeply moisturized hair. I've  shared it and my LOC method with about 14,000 women, which was the number of women on my mailing list [which I no longer have]. 

Enjoy!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 28, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Bumping by your request  @YvetteWithJoy.
> 
> The title of the thread is, "You need a moisture drenched pre-poo"
> 
> ...



Many thanks!


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 5, 2017)

Bump for @HappilyLiberal


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Sep 5, 2017)

Thanks @mzteaze


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 5, 2017)

@trueheartofgold, I remember you mentioning coconut oil. Have you seen the mixture on page 1 of this thread? Looks interesting!

I have heard that lowpo hair and AVJ can be tricky, though. Maybe patch test if you try it?


----------



## trueheartofgold (Sep 6, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @trueheartofgold, I remember you mentioning coconut oil. Have you seen the mixture on page 1 of this thread? Looks interesting!
> 
> I have heard that lowpo hair and AVJ can be tricky, though. Maybe patch test if you try it?



Hey! Thank you! I have most normal porosity (and a little low porosity), so maybe I can try this mixture. Are you?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 6, 2017)

trueheartofgold said:


> Hey! Thank you! I have most normal porosity (and a little low porosity), so maybe I can try this mixture. Are you?



Yes, I'm going to mix it.

Rationale:
Since I began prepooing (which is EXCELLENT for my hair/routine/regimen), that means I've added another PRODUCT. Perhaps if I can make an ayurvedic prepoo using the ayurverdic oil I'm already making/using, then I can eliminate that PRODUCT (including its cost, shipping fees, etc.).

I don't know, though. It might be hard to decided between what sounds like wonderful moisture from the DIY prepoo, and the serious multi-tasking properties of the next prepoo I'm trialing. It detoxifies, stimulates the scalp, detangles, etc.

Here's a description:
Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/454063...ry=african+black+soap&ref=shop_items_search_1

Our Pre-poo Hair Mud Mask is formulated with natural nutrient-rich ingredients which help to purify, detox, and revive hair while stimulating your scalp. This pre-poo works by penetrating the hair roots and nourishes them with essential vitamins and minerals that work together to strengthen hair leaving it healthier, purified and detoxed.

Ingredients:

Organic Aloe Vera Juice, Purified Water, Organic Green Tea, Bentonite Clay, Liquid African Black Soap (Saponified Shea Butter, Water, Cocoa Pod Ash, Plantain Peel Ash, Palm Oil, Camwood), Organic Coconut Oil, Organic Sunflower Oil, Organic Jojoba Oil, Dead Sea Salt, Citric Acid (Vegetable Derived), All Natural Fragrance Oil, Organic Vegetable Glycerin, Organic Radish Root, Organic Honeysuckle Flower Extract, Organic Honeysuckle Extract, Organic Populus Tremuloides Bark Extract, Organic Gluconolactone (Plant Derived), Vitamin E.​


----------



## trueheartofgold (Sep 6, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Yes, I'm going to mix it.
> 
> Rationale:
> Since I began prepooing (which is EXCELLENT for my hair/routine/regimen), that means I've added another PRODUCT. Perhaps if I can make an ayurvedic prepoo using the ayurverdic oil I'm already making/using, then I can eliminate that PRODUCT (including its cost, shipping fees, etc.).
> ...



Thanks for the explanation! Did you get the full size mask or a sample? Now I want one! Lol!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 6, 2017)

trueheartofgold said:


> Thanks for the explanation! Did you get the full size mask or a sample? Now I want one! Lol!



LOL!

I ordered 1 full and 2 samples because there are quite a few varieties available. But . . . *Birdman hand rub* . . . The seller is giving me all full-size jars because she forgot to tell me my products wouldn't ship until after the holiday. I'm so grateful!


----------



## trueheartofgold (Sep 6, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy, That's wonderful! So you ordered three of the same or different products?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 6, 2017)

trueheartofgold said:


> @YvetteWithJoy, That's wonderful! So you ordered three of the same or different products?



I ordered the African Black Soap one, the Red Palm Oil and Hibiscus one, and the Rosemary Apple Cider Vinegar one.

I was going to only order one, and then I saw that September No Buy thread and decided I needed to make sure I had enough to last me. So I ordered 10 oz. of the black soap one and the smaller samples of the other two. But she's giving me 10 oz. of everything! So grateful.

Another reason I ordered all 3: I wanted to see if the African Black Soap and/or the Rosemary Apple Cider Vinegar one would enable me to skip shampooing. (I had originally set out to try the Red Palm and Hibiscus one because of something I read about the effects of red palm oil on the hair.)


----------



## trueheartofgold (Sep 6, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I ordered the African Black Soap one, the Red Palm Oil and Hibiscus one, and the Rosemary Apple Cider Vinegar one.
> 
> I was going to only order one, and then I saw that September No Buy thread and decided I needed to make sure I had enough to last me. So I ordered 10 oz. of the black soap one and the smaller samples of the other two. But she's giving me 10 oz. of everything! So grateful.
> 
> Another reason I ordered all 3: I wanted to see if the African Black Soap and/or the Rosemary Apple Cider Vinegar one would enable me to skip shampooing. (I had originally set out to try the Red Palm and Hibiscus one because of something I read about the effects of red palm oil on the hair.)



Please let me know how they work for you. Maybe they'll have a Black Friday sale.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 8, 2017)

I used this prepoo this morning and it is still great


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Nov 10, 2017)

I gotta share my testimony! The pre-poo worked for me after changing hairstyles on top of the same cornrows for 3 months of protective styling. You could imagine the shed hairs costing me hours of misery. But nope, not this time, thanks to this pre-poo my finger detangling session and wash day were less than an hour. Before this, finger detangling would be a + 4-hour burden, I wish I was exaggerating. I've only tried this once, but this is permanently part of my routine from now on. I am very grateful, thank you @Chicoro !


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 10, 2017)

long.hair.dont.care said:


> I gotta share my testimony! The pre-poo worked for me after changing hairstyles on top of the same cornrows for 3 months of protective styling. You could imagine the shed hairs costing me hours of misery. But nope, not this time, thanks to this pre-poo my finger detangling session and wash day were less than an hour. Before this, finger detangling would be a + 4-hour burden, I wish I was exaggerating. I've only tried this once, but this is permanently part of my routine from now on. I am very grateful, thank you @Chicoro !



Thank you for letting me know. I am glad it worked for you!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 10, 2017)

I'm using it, @Chicoro, and it has my coils super defined when I do. If I use a moisturizing poo and DC -- and do not strip my hair with too much hot water, etc. -- then my coils stay extremely defined.

My aim is to do this for 6 weeks straight and evaluate.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 10, 2017)

^^^Told y'all so! This prepoo is the bomb and there is absolutely no need for me to spend countless dollars on prepoo after prepoo after prepoo. It just makes no sense when this one here is so perfect, and cheap too.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 11, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm using it, @Chicoro, and it has my coils super defined when I do. If I use a moisturizing poo and DC -- and do not strip my hair with too much hot water, etc. -- then my coils stay extremely defined.
> 
> *My aim is to do this for 6 weeks straight and evaluate*.



What are you evaluating? 

That's good it works to get your coils super defined.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 11, 2017)

Aggie said:


> ^^^Told y'all so! This prepoo is the bomb and there is absolutely no need for me to spend countless dollars on prepoo after prepoo after prepoo. It just makes no sense when this one here is so perfect, and cheap too.



And 100% natural!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 11, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm using it, @Chicoro, and it has my coils super defined when I do. If I use a moisturizing poo and DC -- and do not strip my hair with too much hot water, etc. -- then my coils stay extremely defined.
> 
> My aim is to do this for 6 weeks straight and evaluate.



I will be using this prepoo method instead of my usual method of using a coconut oil -containing deep conditioner for prepooing.

I will also skip chelating.

During the 6 weeks that I do this, I will evaluate tangling, knotting, detangling, amounts of shed and broken hair, product build-up, moisture levels, and coil definition.

I'm doing this because I have an inkling that I've been on a roller coaster ride of hydrating my hair, then stripping most of the hydration, then hydrating the hair . . .


----------



## snoop (Nov 12, 2017)

Trying this this morning after seeing so many positive reviews.  I'd tried it years ago and it didn't work, but at the time my hair liked neither coconut oil nor AVJ.  This will be my first time in about 5 years putting coconut oil on my hair but my porosity has changed and my hair now likes AVJ.  I used a steam cap because I didn't think that I'd have time to sit for a full hour.   I'm trying to decide whether to co-wash or to clay wash it out.   

I want to try it on my son's hair later.  I'll report back later/tomorrow with my updates.


----------



## snoop (Nov 12, 2017)

So here are my updates:  I used babassu and hemp seed as my two oils.  I find that these two in combination are great for detangling in general. 

Lessons learned:  It's probably not a good thing to clay wash unless I have a lot of time or perhaps am washing in twists.   I've got some slight traces of clay that I think are still clinging to the oil. Not enough  to make me jump back in the shower and try to wash it out, today.  

Positive results:  I was able to remove a ton of shed hair easily which is why I wanted to try this methods, again.    My hair feels soft and well lubricated.  I LOCed after and put my hair into 6 twists. 

I also noticed that my hair felt _heavy.  _Like I finished sewing a lot of weave into my hair.   I think it was the oil.   Or maybe my hair has grown a lot since I last washed it loose. 

I'll see how my hair feels over the next couple of days but right now I don't see any reason not to use this method again.   In fact, I think that I would be silly not to use this method on a regular basis until my shedding subsides.


----------



## snoop (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm currently wearing my hair in jumbo twists.  I'm going to take one twist out and look at/ feel my hair later today.   Depending on the results (i.e. if my hair feels greasy) then I'll either pre-poo again this weekend or do this every 2 to 4 weeks.  Because I clay wash I wouldn't be able to managing having "too much" oil in my hair, but I don't want to give up the ease this provided me in removing shed hair. 

How often are you using this method?


----------



## snoop (Nov 17, 2017)

Unfortunately, this pre-poo won't work for me as is.  I think it's a combination of the use of coconut oil and then using so much of it for step two -- it ends up being too greasy for my wash routine and the coconut leaves my hair hard, though not as hard as when I first went natural. 

I'm going to try doing this method with only step 1 next time and see how it goes.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 20, 2017)

snoop said:


> Unfortunately, this pre-poo won't work for me as is.  I think it's a combination of the use of coconut oil and then using so much of it for step two -- it ends up being too greasy for my wash routine and the coconut leaves my hair hard, though not as hard as when I first went natural.
> 
> I'm going to try doing this method with only step 1 next time and see how it goes.



This is good that you are documenting what is not working and what works. It will help someone else, I'm sure. Some people's hair hates the glycerin, too. At least you know what's not working for you!


----------



## snoop (Nov 21, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> This is good that you are documenting what is not working and what works. It will help someone else, I'm sure.* Some people's hair hates the glycerin, too. *At least you know what's not working for you!



Was I supposed to add glycerine?


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 21, 2017)

snoop said:


> Was I supposed to add glycerine?



I usually do. I start with glycerine, aloe vera and oil. Then I let that soak in and put on coconut oil. Then I rinse it with very warm water. Then I wash with shampoo (or baby wash for me) to get the grease out, and then I deep condition, rinse, add leave-ins and style.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 21, 2017)

Somehow I overlooked the glycerin.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Nov 21, 2017)

I've been cheating with this:   **Googling to find this pic  I just found out they've finally put it in a bottle. YAY!!**  It has coconut oil and aloe leaf juice.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 21, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Somehow I overlooked the glycerin.


 
@YvetteWithJoy  and @snoop ,
The glycerine is not mentioned in the recipe that I sent out because I modified it as many people don't like glycerin. Thus, I misspoke in post #363 and  post #365 by assuming it had been in ingredient in the original post. I personally add glycerin to my stuff because I like it. 

My apologies for the confusion and the lack of clarity.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 21, 2017)

Dee-Licious said:


> I've been cheating with this:   **Googling to find this pic  I just found out they've finally put it in a bottle. YAY!!**  It has coconut oil and aloe leaf juice.


Both packets are the same thing? Or, is it a 2 step process?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 21, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> @YvetteWithJoy  and @snoop ,
> The glycerine is not mentioned in the recipe that I sent out because I modified it as many people don't like glycerin. Thus, I misspoke in post #363 and  post #365 by assuming it had been in ingredient in the original post. I personally add glycerin to my stuff because I like it.
> 
> My apologies for the confusion and the lack of clarity.



No worries, sis! I'll just try both and compare! It's thus perfect: I've already tried the non-glycerin version, and I have some vegetable glycerin that would be perfect to add.

How much glycerin should I add to the original recipe? And do I add it to Step 1 or Step 2?

TIA!


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 21, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> No worries, sis! I'll just try both and compare! It's thus perfect: I've already tried the non-glycerin version, and I have some vegetable glycerin that would be perfect to add.
> 
> How much glycerin should I add to the original recipe? And do I add it to Step 1 or Step 2?
> 
> TIA!



Add 2 teaspoons to 2 tablespoons of glycerin to the aloe vera and oil in STEP 1. Mix it down and put it in hair and let it soak a bit. Then STEP 2 coat the hair with coconut oil.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Nov 21, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Both packets are the same thing? Or, is it a 2 step process?


Both are the same thing. They  used to have just the pre-poo packets, but they added the bottle to the line.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 21, 2017)

Dee-Licious said:


> I've been cheating with this:   **Googling to find this pic  I just found out they've finally put it in a bottle. YAY!!**  It has coconut oil and aloe leaf juice.



$3.19 for 1.75 oz. will cut into my aloe leaf and organic coconut oil fund. Looks good, though!


----------



## Dee-Licious (Nov 21, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> $3.19 for 1.75 oz. will cut into my aloe leaf and organic coconut oil fund. Looks good, though!


Yeh, I get them from Sally's for like $2 something after discount. I put it on my hair with a shower cap before heading to my beautician to get straightened the past couple of times.

It's a good cheat for when in a hurry.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 21, 2017)

Dee-Licious said:


> I've been cheating with this:   **Googling to find this pic  I just found out they've finally put it in a bottle. YAY!!**  It has coconut oil and aloe leaf juice.



I met the owner of this product line and company at a hair symposium in Lübeck, Germany, in 2013. I told him that black women liked his products and spoke highly of them and that they were popular amongst women with afro-textured hair. 

He said that other hair care product manufacturers always ask him why does he use such high quality [expensive] ingredients in his products. Why not use the cheap stuff.  His answer was something about having quality. 

We were all sitting in the lounge area of the Radissan Blue hotel in Lübeck, Germany. But there were some other very prominent scientist there and I was 'sitting at the knee' of this other gentleman learning about OH- groups in sugars. And the owner of KeraCare said to me with his face all scrunched up, "Why are you asking about/doing all that? Why don't you just use a regular shampoo to do what you are asking about? Oh, I know, you just like DO-IT-Yourself processes." 

I didn't answer and just nodded. I mention all of this to say that it's interesting he came out with this product which is clearly a DIY product that he has made into a commercial product. I am not mad at him! 

I have a standing invitation to visit him at his facilities in Chicago. Maybe I will take him up on that invite.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Nov 21, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> I met the owner of this product line and company at a hair symposium in Lübeck, Germany, in 2013. I told him that black women liked his products and spoke highly of them and that they were popular amongst women with afro-textured hair.
> 
> He said that other hair care product manufacturers always ask him why does he use such high quality [expensive] ingredients in his products. Why not use the cheap stuff.  His answer was something about having quality.
> 
> ...



I first learned of this product after I had read through this thread and was using your process. I saw it with similar ingredients to use as a "cheat". I meant to come in here and post that it was similar for months and finally got around to it today.

It's kinda your process put into one package/step and sold. The aloe and coconut oil in it made me instantly think of you and your process.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 21, 2017)

Dee-Licious said:


> I first learned of this product after I had read through this thread and was using your process. I saw it with similar ingredients to use as a "cheat". I meant to come in here and post that it was similar for months and finally got around to it today.
> 
> It's kinda your process put into one package/step and sold. The aloe and coconut oil in it made me instantly think of you and your process.



You mentioned it before! I'm glad you posted the actual product today. It's interesting to see it.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Apr 16, 2018)

Bumping...


----------



## abioni (Apr 18, 2018)

What's the purpose of the moisturizing Pre-poo? Won't shampoo wash all that infused moisture out?


----------



## BlessedXs2 (Apr 18, 2018)

Since my bc my ends are terribly dry and bushy. I wonder if this will work.  I’m pretty sure I’m lo porosity


----------



## Aggie (Apr 18, 2018)

abioni said:


> What's the purpose of the moisturizing Pre-poo? Won't shampoo wash all that infused moisture out?


@abioni,

Shampoos generally can be quite stripping so the prepoo adds a buffer on your hair to prevent the stripping of the 'natural' oils from your hair and scalp by your shampoo. It definitely minimizes and in some cases eliminate the stripping effect of most shampoos.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (May 19, 2018)

My hair has been really really really really really dry.  so much so, I thought my ends were damaged and I needed a trim.  I tried this pre-poo today after buying the products months ago...  OMG...  this is a keeper!


----------



## Amerie123 (Nov 1, 2018)

Tried it for first time today (w/o glycerine), and I LOVED it!!! I def had to come on here and share. It was AMAZING!!! Detangled instantly and almost looked like I didn't have to DC afterwards (i mean, i still did DC), but, I def will make this apart of my routine!! Thanks OP & @Chicoro, and the other ladies for sharing your success stories with this prepoo!!!


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 1, 2018)

abioni said:


> What's the purpose of the moisturizing Pre-poo? *Won't shampoo wash all that infused moisture out?*



Yes! You are absolutely correct. Most of it will wash out. 


The aloe vera penetrates dry hair and infuses it with water. The glycerin breaks down build up. It's a lipid and it dissolves other lipids. The oil provides lubrication to the strands. The coconut oil is occlusive, or it smoothers in the other ingredients and drives them deep into the hair.

Hair becomes infused with moisture and becomes soft and pliable. Build up and shed hair and dust, which contribute to tangles soften and become flexible so that the hair can be untangled easier.

So, the goal is to help afro textured hair to become easier to detangle. The end result is that even after a shampoo there is still some of the moisture/lubrication goodness left on the strands!


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Nov 1, 2018)

@Chicoro  How much glycerin do you add to the original mix of aloe and water?  I want to try it with the glycerin this weekend.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 1, 2018)

HappilyLiberal said:


> @Chicoro  How much glycerin do you add to the original mix of aloe and water?  I want to try it with the glycerin this weekend.



Short answer: I don't know!

Long answer:
At the time of the writing of that article I am sure I had exact measurements. I just eyeball it whenI make it for me. I do about:


1/4 to 1/2 cup aloe vera whole leaf gel
2 tablespoon of oil to 1/8 cup
1 -2 tablespoon of glycerine
*There's no water! *


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Nov 1, 2018)

Chicoro said:


> Short answer: I don't know!
> 
> Long answer:
> At the time of the writing of that article I am sure I had exact measurements. I just eyeball it whenI make it for me. I do about:
> ...



Thanks...  I actually would have noticed there's no water when I looked at the recipe for the mixture.  I haven't done this in a few months so I forgot.  I am trying to get into good habits (for everything) during November and December so I can enter the new year on a roll!


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Dec 7, 2018)

@Chicoro...  My hair has a lot of product buildup.  Is it OK to use a chelating shampoo then use this pre-poo, then go ahead with my regular wash/conditioning regimen???


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 7, 2018)

HappilyLiberal said:


> @Chicoro...  My hair has a lot of product buildup.  Is it OK to use a chelating shampoo then use this pre-poo, then go ahead with my regular wash/conditioning regimen???



I would say no. It works best if used on dry, dirty hair!


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Dec 7, 2018)

Chicoro said:


> I would say no. It works best if used on dry, dirty hair!



OK Thanks!


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Dec 31, 2018)

I am starting the New Year off right...  I have the pre-poo in now...  Then I am going to wash, deep condition, roller set (To stretch my hair) and put in mini-twists.  My goal is to make this my regimen every three weeks for the entire year.  I am going to enter the next decade with APL (at minimum) hair!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 13, 2019)

Bump...


----------



## Aggie (Mar 31, 2019)

Using this pre-poo today. My hair detangled effortlessly. I will leave it in for about 20 minutes then wash it out.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 4, 2019)

*This week I will be:*

*-Prepooing with Chicoro's Moisture Drench Prepoo - AVJ, EVCO and EVOO*
-Shampoo with Afro Love Mint Eucalyptus Rosemary Shampoo

-Protein Deep Conditioning with Natur Growth Bambu Nourishing Treatment
-Moisture Deep Condition with Afro Love Raw Honey and Shea Butter Hair Treatment
-Leave-in with IN Aloe and Hibiscus 

-M/S with CFCG Curl Moisturizer and Shea Butter/Blue Magic Grease
-Styling - Bunning with Wetline Xtreme Gel, MO Curling Custard.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 24, 2019)

This is the second week I've done a pre-poo before washing. I add glycerine to the moisture drenched pre-poo. My hair looks better the moment I put the mixture on. It feels so good. I MUST make time for a pre-poo!


----------



## KenyafromCT (Jun 21, 2021)

Does anyone have the link for Chicoro?? thank you!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 21, 2021)

KenyafromCT said:


> Does anyone have the link for Chicoro?? thank you!


@Chicoro is still a member of this board. I just tagged her, so she when she sees it, she will answer you.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Jun 21, 2021)

A million thank yous. So kind of you. Didn’t know she was here. Iso helpful.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 21, 2021)

KenyafromCT said:


> A million thank yous. So kind of you. Didn’t know she was here. Iso helpful.


Yes @Chicoro was last seen on the board on Saturday morning so when she signs in again, she will come help you out.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Jun 21, 2021)

I actually did more searching and found her book o ordered it!!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 22, 2021)

KenyafromCT said:


> Does anyone have the link for Chicoro?? thank you!


Hi! I'm here! What may I help you with @KenyafromCT ?


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 22, 2021)

KenyafromCT said:


> I actually did more searching and found her book o ordered it!!



Thank you for your support in the form of purchasing my book. I truly appreciate it!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 22, 2021)

Aggie said:


> @Chicoro is still a member of this board. I just tagged her, so she when she sees it, she will answer you.


Thank you for notification, Aggie! Glad to see you!


----------



## KenyafromCT (Jun 22, 2021)

Chicoro said:


> Thank you for notification, Aggie! Glad to see you!


Hello! Good morning. So glad you popped in to say hello! What are your thoughts on adding many things to the hair routine? My hair routine was pre-poo with flax seed, rosemary and fresh aloe rinse for 30 minutes. Wash using @soultanicals shampoo. Then add the pre-poo to my dc. I also do onion/garlic/cayenne rinse. Sit under the streamer again with it. Rinse and plait my hair after using rhr LCO method. I take supplants. Collagen, MSM powder, Vitamin D, C, I take iron for terrible anemia, Calcium, Red Clover, Foti…. The list goes on.

I’ve been on the board heavy and so I’m getting all of these ideas to add to my existing thing. I just began drinking fenugreek water on Sunday. Am I doing too much? I also made a bee DIY oil with a ton of ingredients/5 or 6 different oils. I also want to baggy my hair. At one point should one say…. Ok. You need to pump ya’ brakes!! Lolol. Is it ever too much? And my hair is at my ears. Type 4b/c. Low porosity.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 22, 2021)

KenyafromCT said:


> Hello! Good morning. So glad you popped in to say hello! What are your thoughts on adding many things to the hair routine? My hair routine was pre-poo with flax seed, rosemary and fresh aloe rinse for 30 minutes. Wash using @soultanicals shampoo. Then add the pre-poo to my dc. I also do onion/garlic/cayenne rinse. Sit under the streamer again with it. Rinse and plait my hair after using rhr LCO method. I take supplants. Collagen, MSM powder, Vitamin D, C, I take iron for terrible anemia, Calcium, Red Clover, Foti…. The list goes on.
> 
> I’ve been on the board heavy and so I’m getting all of these ideas to add to my existing thing. I just began drinking fenugreek water on Sunday. Am I doing too much? I also made a bee DIY oil with a ton of ingredients/5 or 6 different oils. I also want to baggy my hair. At one point should one say…. Ok. You need to pump ya’ brakes!! Lolol. Is it ever too much? And my hair is at my ears. Type 4b/c. Low porosity.


I really can’t say whether or not you are doing too much. What I can say is that you seem excited and motivated. Excitement and motivation will take you to places that plain old knowledge can’t. You need enthusiasm and you have it.

My suggestion is to identify and document, in writing and by taking pictures of your hair, the current state of your hair.

Next, identify and document your goals for your hair. As in, write down what you want your future hair to look like.

Regarding products, you may want to determine why YOU are using a product. And you may want to identify and write down what you expect the product or ingredient to do for you [your hair].

You want to be able to track if a product is working for you or not. That may mean using only a few number of products/things initially, observe and record how they are working. Keep doing the same thing for a minimum of two weeks to a maximum of 1 month. Determine what changes you plan to make and identify the why. Document your decision and make a change. Change out the product, use it, wait for any changes  by observing and documenting. Add in a product and use it, wait and observe your hair. Do the same thing when adding or removing processes.

I recommend adding 1 new product and/ or process every two weeks. The goal is to be able to identify what product and/or process is helping or hurting your hair.
If you post pictures and hide your face to protect your identity, the ladies here can better help you. They are all great resources.

I would suggest you start with a shampoo, a deep conditioner, a leave in product and some kind of low manipulation, protective style. From there, you can determine if you need to increase the topical protein application in your hair.

Ultimately, you will need to learn your hair. Then you will need to determine what is best for your own hair.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Jun 23, 2021)

Chicoro said:


> I really can’t say whether or not you are doing too much. What I can say is that you seem excited and motivated. Excitement and motivation will take you to places that plain old knowledge can’t. You need enthusiasm and you have it.
> 
> My suggestion is to identify and document, in writing and by taking pictures of your hair, the current state of your hair.
> 
> ...


Wowwwww. This was absolutely amazing. A million thank yous! I love all of this. They “Why” is of paramount importance. Like anything else in life. Sis. I need to apply this to other areas in my life. That was deeper than you probably realize. As simple as that word is. It’s huge.
I should say that I am not new to natural. I big chopped in May 2018. It was disastrous as I was relaxed from the age of 9 to 49. So I knew absolutely nothing about hair. I was so disheartened because my hair was a matted, knotted/tangled brittle mess until last year. I finally found Soultanicals and fell in love. I began loving my hair last fall. Had a another  bout of depression and dropped the ball.

I’m back and really taking care of me as a whole and my hair. Girl I’m event meditating to sound bowls now every morning. So I’m in a better place emotionally.

I will have my daughter take pics soon and I will post tomorrow. Again, thank you for your assistance.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 23, 2021)

KenyafromCT said:


> Hello! Good morning. So glad you popped in to say hello! What are your thoughts on adding many things to the hair routine? My hair routine was pre-poo with flax seed, rosemary and fresh aloe rinse for 30 minutes. Wash using @soultanicals shampoo. Then add the pre-poo to my dc. I also do onion/garlic/cayenne rinse. Sit under the streamer again with it. Rinse and plait my hair after using rhr LCO method. I take supplants. Collagen, MSM powder, Vitamin D, C, I take iron for terrible anemia, Calcium, Red Clover, Foti…. The list goes on.
> 
> I’ve been on the board heavy and so I’m getting all of these ideas to add to my existing thing. I just began drinking fenugreek water on Sunday. Am I doing too much? I also made a bee DIY oil with a ton of ingredients/5 or 6 different oils. I also want to baggy my hair. At one point should one say…. Ok. You need to pump ya’ brakes!! Lolol. Is it ever too much? And my hair is at my ears. Type 4b/c. Low porosity.


See, I told you she would come and help you.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 23, 2021)

Chicoro said:


> Thank you for notification, Aggie! Glad to see you!


Thanks bunches. It's great to see you too hon.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 25, 2022)

My hair was a big mess today and had to pull out this BIG gun to detangle her. I still have it in and  about to wash it out. As usual, it did an amazing job of melting away the knots even before using my detangling comb. I can't ever be without these ingredients.


----------

